# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Christ is Risen!

## TER



----------


## anaconda

Beautiful paintings posted above.

----------


## TER



----------


## TER

If any man be devout and loveth God,
Let him enjoy this fair and radiant triumphal feast!
If any man be a wise servant,
Let him rejoicing enter into the joy of his Lord.

If any have laboured long in fasting,
Let him how receive his recompense.
If any have wrought from the first hour,
Let him today receive his just reward.
If any have come at the third hour,
Let him with thankfulness keep the feast.
If any have arrived at the sixth hour,
Let him have no misgivings;
Because he shall in nowise be deprived therefore.
If any have delayed until the ninth hour,
Let him draw near, fearing nothing.
And if any have tarried even until the eleventh hour,
Let him, also, be not alarmed at his tardiness.

For the Lord, who is jealous of his honour,
Will accept the last even as the first.
He giveth rest unto him who cometh at the eleventh hour,
Even as unto him who hath wrought from the first hour.
And He showeth mercy upon the last,
And careth for the first;
And to the one He giveth,
And upon the other He bestoweth gifts.
And He both accepteth the deeds,
And welcometh the intention,
And honoureth the acts and praises the offering.

Wherefore, enter ye all into the joy of your Lord;
Receive your reward,
Both the first, and likewise the second.
You rich and poor together, hold high festival!
You sober and you heedless, honour the day!
Rejoice today, both you who have fasted
And you who have disregarded the fast.
The table is full-laden; feast ye all sumptuously.
The calf is fatted; let no one go hungry away.
Enjoy ye all the feast of faith:
Receive ye all the riches of loving-kindness.

Let no one bewail his poverty,
For the universal Kingdom has been revealed.
Let no one weep for his iniquities,
For pardon has shown forth from the grave.
Let no one fear death,
For the Saviour's death has set us free.
He that was held prisoner of it has annihilated it.

By descending into Hell, He made Hell captive.
He embittered it when it tasted of His flesh.
And Isaiah, foretelling this, did cry:
Hell, said he, was embittered
When it encountered Thee in the lower regions.

It was embittered, for it was abolished.
It was embittered, for it was mocked.
It was embittered, for it was slain.
It was embittered, for it was overthrown.
It was embittered, for it was fettered in chains.
It took a body, and met God face to face.
It took earth, and encountered Heaven.
It took that which was seen, and fell upon the unseen.

_O Death, where is thy sting?
O Hell, where is thy victory?_

*Christ is risen, and thou art overthrown!
Christ is risen, and the demons are fallen!
Christ is risen, and the angels rejoice!
Christ is risen, and life reigns!
Christ is risen, and not one dead remains in the grave.
For Christ, being risen from the dead,
Is become the first-fruits of those who have fallen asleep.

To Him be glory and dominion
Unto ages of ages.

Amen.*

----------


## Aratus

easter

----------


## TER

> easter


A blessed Pascha to you too!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

As a bit of interesting trivia, the traditional Easter greeting in Russia is "Христос воскрес " (usually translated as "Christ is risen").  The response to this greeting is "Во истину воскрес" ("Indeed he has").

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> A blessed *Pascha* to you too!


Interesting!  This is Greek, yes?  The Russian is similar-Пасха (pahskha)

----------


## TER

Both the Greek and the Russian word are transliterations of the Hebrew word for Passover.  This is also true for Arabic and Latin.

----------


## jazzloversinc

Beautiful!  Happy Resurrection Day!

----------


## AFPVet

Happy Resurrection Day!

----------


## Theocrat

He is risen indeed!

----------


## TER

*A Paschal Exhortation of St. Gregory the Theologian
*



Yesterday the Lamb was slain and the door-posts were anointed, and Egypt bewailed her Firstborn, and the Destroyer passed us over, and the Seal was dreadful and reverend, and we were walled in with the Precious Blood. Today we have clean escaped from Egypt and from Pharaoh; and there is none to hinder us from keeping a Feast to the Lord our God the Feast of our Departure; or from celebrating that Feast, not in the old leaven of malice and wickedness, but in the unleavened bread of sincerity and truth, carrying with us nothing of ungodly and Egyptian leaven.

Yesterday I was crucified with Him; today I am glorified with Him; yesterday I died with Him; today I am quickened with Him; yesterday I was buried with Him; today I rise with Him. But let us offer to Him Who suffered and rose again for us  you will think perhaps that I am going to say gold, or silver, or woven work or transparent and costly stones, the mere passing material of earth, that remains here below, and is for the most part always possessed by bad men, slaves of the world and of the Prince of the world. Let us offer ourselves, the possession most precious to God, and most fitting; let us give back to the Image what is made after the Image. Let us recognize our Dignity; let us honour our Archetype; let us know the power of the Mystery, and for what Christ died.

Let us become like Christ, since Christ became like us. Let us become God's for His sake, since He for ours became Man. He assumed the worse that He might give us the better; He became poor that we through His poverty might be rich; He took upon Him the form of a servant that we might receive back our liberty; He came down that we might be exalted; He was tempted that we might conquer; He was dishonoured that He might glorify us; He died that He might save us; He ascended that He might draw to Himself us, who were lying low in the Fall of sin. Let us give all, offer all, to Him Who gave Himself a Ransom and a Reconciliation for us. But one can give nothing like oneself, understanding the Mystery, and becoming for His sake all that He became for ours.

----------


## Bman

C'mon get with it.  This thread needs some music!  My belated easter gift to RPF Christian population.

----------


## heavenlyboy34



----------


## TER

Orthodox Christian Pascal service in Ghana:

----------


## TER

*Sentenced to Immortality*

by Saint Justin of Chelije

Man sentenced God to death; by His Resurrection, He sentenced man to immortality. In return for a beating, He gives an embrace; for abuse, a blessing; for death, immortality. Man never showed so much hate for God as when he crucified Him; and God never showed more love for man than when He arose. Man even wanted to reduce God to a mortal, but God by His Resurrection made man immortal. The crucified God is Risen and has killed death. Death is no more. Immortality has surrounded man and all the words.

By the Resurrection of the God-Man, human nature has been led irreversibly onto the path of immortality, and has become dreadful to death itself. For before the Resurrection of Christ, death was dreadful to man, but after the Resurrection of Christ man has become more dreadful to death. When man lives by faith in the Risen God-Man, he lives above death, out of its reach; it is a footstool for his feet: O Death, where is thy sting? O Hades, where is thy victory? (I Corinthians 15:55) When a man belonging to Christ dies, he simply sets aside his body like clothing, in which he will again be vested on the day of Dread Judgement.

Before the Resurrection of the God-Man, death was the second nature of man: life first, death second. But by His Resurrection, the Lord has changed everything: immortality has become the second nature of man, it has become natural for man; and death  unnatural. As before the Resurrection of Christ, it was natural for men to be mortal, so after the Resurrection of Christ, it was natural for men to be immortal.

By sin, man became mortal and transient; by the Resurrection of the God-Man, he became immortal and perpetual. In this is the power, the might, the all-mightiness of the Resurrection of Christ. Without it, there would have been no Christianity. Of all miracles, this is the greatest miracle. All other miracles have it as their source and lead to it. From it grow faith, love, hope, prayer, and love for God. Behold: the fugitive disciples, having run away from Jesus when He died, return to Him because He is risen. Behold: the Centurion confessed Christ as the Son of God when he saw the Resurrection from the grave. Behold: all the first Christians became Christian because the Lord Jesus is risen, because death was vanquished. This is what no other faith has; this is what lifts the Lord Christ above all other gods and men; this is what, in the most undoubted manner, shows and demonstrates that Jesus Christ is the One True God and Lord in all the worlds.

Because of the Resurrection of Christ, because of His victory over death, men have become, continue to become, and will continue becoming Christians. The entire history of Christianity is nothing other than the history of a unique miracle, namely, the Resurrection of Christ, which is unbrokenly threaded through the hearts of Christians form one day to the next, from year to year, across the centuries, until the Dead Judgment.

Man is born, in fact, not when his mother bring him into the world, but when he comes to believe in the Risen Christ, for then he is born to life eternal, whereas a mother bears children for death, for the grave. The Resurrection of Christ is the mother of us all, all Christians, the mother of immortals. By faith in the Resurrection, man is born anew, born for eternity. That is impossible! says the skeptic. But you listen to what the Risen God-Man says: All things are possible to him that believeth! (St. Mark 9:23) The believer is he who lives, with all his heart, with all his soul, with all his being, according to the Gospel of the Risen Lord Jesus.

Faith is our victory, by which we conquer death, faith in the Risen Lord Jesus. Death, where is your sting? The sting of death is sin. The Lord has removed the string of death. Death is a serpent; sin is its fangs. By sin, death puts its poison into the soul and into the body of man. The more sins a man has, the more bites, through which death puts its poison in him.

When a wasp stings a man, he uses all his strength to remove the sting. But when sin wounds him, this sting of death, what should be done? One must call upon the Risen Lord Jesus in faith and prayer, that He may remove the sting of death from the soul. He, in His great loving-kindness, will do this, for He is overflowing with mercy and love. When many wasps attack a mans body and wound it with many stings, that man is poisoned and dies. The same happens with a mans soul, when many sins wound it with their stings: it is poisoned and dies a death with no resurrection.

Conquering sin in himself through Christ, man overcomes death. If you have lived the day without vanquishing a single sin of yours, know that you have become deadened. Vanquish one, two, or three of your sins, and behold: you have become younger than the youth which does not age, young in immortality and eternity. Never forget that to believe in the Resurrection of the Lord Christ means to carry out a continuous fight with sins, with evil, with death.

If a man fights with sins and passions, this demonstrates that he indeed believes in the Risen Lord; if the fights with them, he fights for life eternal. If he does not fight, his faith is in vain. If mans faith is not a fight for immortality and eternity, than tell me, what is it? If faith in Christ does not bring us to resurrection and life eternal, than what use is it to us? If Christ is not risen, that meant that neither sin nor death has been vanquished, than why believe in Christ? For the one who by faith in the Risen Lord fights with each of his sins there will be affirmed in him gradually the feeling that Christ is indeed risen, has indeed vanquished the sting of sin, has indeed vanquished death on all the fronts of combat. Sin gradually diminishes the soul in man, driving it into death, transforming it from immortality to mortality, from incorruption to corruption. The more the sins, the more the mortal man. If man does not feel immortality in himself, know that he is in sins, in bad thoughts, in languid feelings. Christianity is an appeal: Fight with death until the last breath, fight until a final victory has been reached. Every sin is a desertion; every passion is a retreat; every vice is a defeat.

One need not be surprised that Christians also die bodily. This is because the death of the body is a sowing. The mortal body is sown, says the Apostle Paul, and it grows, and is raised in an immortal body. (I Corinthians 15:42-44) The body dissolves, like a sown seed, that the Holy Spirit may quicken and perfect it. If the Lord Christ had not been risen in body, what use would it have for Him? He would not have saved the entire man. If His body did not rise, then why was He incarnate why did He take on Himself flesh, if He gave it nothing of His Divinity?

If Christ is not risen, then why believe in Him? To be honest, I would never have believed in Him had He not risen and had not therefore by vanquished death. Our greatest enemy was killed and we were given immortality. Without this, our world is a noisy display of revolting stupidity and despair, for neither in Heaven nor under Heaven is there a greater stupidity than this world without the Resurrection; and there is not a greater despair than this life without immortality. There is no being in a single world more miserable than man who does not believe in the resurrection of the dead. It would have been better for such a man never to have been born.

In our human world, death is the greatest torment and inhumane horror. Freedom from this torment and horror is salvation. Such a salvation was given the race of man by the Vanquisher of death  the Risen God-Man. He related to us all the mystery of salvation by His Resurrection. To be saved means to assure our body and soul of immortality and life eternal. How do we attain this? By no other way than by a Theanthropic life, a new life, a life in the Risen Lord, in and by the Lords Resurrection.

For us Christians, our life on earth is a school in which we learn how to assure ourselves of resurrection and life eternal. For what use is this life if we cannot acquire by it life eternal? But, in order to be resurrected with the Lord Christ, man must first suffer with Him, and live His life as his own. If he does this, then on Pascha he can say with Saint Gregory the Theologian: Yesterday I was crucified with Him, today I live with Him; yesterday I was buried with Him, today I rise with Him. (Troparion 2, Ode 3, Matins, Pascha)

Christs Four Gospels are summed up in only four words. They are: Христос воскресе! Ваистину воскресе! (Christ is Risen! Indeed He is risen!) In each of these words is a Gospel, and in the Four Gospels is all the meaning of all Gods worlds, visible and invisible. When all knowledge and all the thoughts of men are concentrated in the cry of the Paschal salutation, Christ is Risen!, then immortal joy embraces all beings and in joy responds: Indeed He is risen!

----------


## TER

Celebrations across the Christian world!  (share some too!)

_Jerusalem: Ethiopian Orthodox worshippers hold candles during the Holy Fire ceremony at the Ethiopian section of the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem's Old City April 23, 2011_

_Turkey: Greek Orthodox Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew I leads an Easter service at the Patriarchal Cathedral of St. George in Istanbul_

_Egypt: Coptic Orthodox priests and Egyptian Christian worshipers take part in a ceremony at the Coptic Hanging Church in the old Cairo area of Cairo, Egypt on Easter eve Saturday_

_Easter in St.Raguel Ethiopian Orthodox Church_

_Bosnian Serb Orthodox belivers light candles for their loved ones after an Easter Sunday Church service in Sarajevo, on April 24, 2011_

_Macedonia: Orthodox believers hold candles during a midnight Easter service in the Orthodox Christian church of Skopje_

_United States of America: Elderly women take part in Holy Week Ceremony_

_Romania: Orthodox believers visit the ossuary of Pasarea monastery shortly after the Easter religious service as local nuns lights-up candles for people who have died in Pasarea village (20km east from Bucharest) April 24, 2011_

_Georgia: People walk around Sioni cathedral during an Orthodox Easter service in Tbilisi_

----------


## TER

*The Truth and Power of the Resurrection*

_By St. Theophan the Recluse_

The mind can prove the truth of the Resurrection through reason based on the scriptures, and a non-believer cannot but admit the power of its arguments, as long as a sense of truth is not yet dead in him. A believer does not need proof, because the Church of God is filled with the light of the Resurrection. Both of these indicators of truth are faithful and convincing. But counter-reasoning can spring up and contradict minds reason, and faith can be trampled and shaken by perplexities and doubts, coming from without and arising within.

Is there no invincible wall around the truth of the Resurrection? There is. It will occur when the power of the Resurrection, received already at baptism, begins to actively be revealed as it purges the corruption of soul and body, and establishes within them the beginnings of a new life. He who experiences this will walk in the light of the Resurrection, and anyone talking against the truth of the Resurrection will seem to him insane, like a person saying in the daytime that it is night.

----------


## TER

It is the Pascha; the Pascha of the Lord...O You, Who are truly all in all!The joy, the honor, the food and the delight of every creature;through You the shadows of death have fled away,and life is given to all,the gates of heaven are flung open.  God becomes man and man is raised up to the likeness of God.

O divine Pascha!O Pascha, light of new splendor,The lamps of our souls will no more burn out. The flame of grace,divine and spiritual,burns in body and soul,nourished by the resurrection of Christ.

We beg You, O Christ, Lord God,eternal king of the spiritual world,stretch out Your protecting hands over Your holy Church and over your holy people;defend them, keep them, preserve them.

Raise up Your standard over usand grant that we may sing with Moses the song of victory,for Yours is the glory and the power for all eternity!  Amen.
_
Hippolytus of Rome 3rd century_

----------


## TER

It is appropriate and necessary that at the time the "mystery" (the Creed) is handed over (to catechumens), the "resurrection of the dead" is included. For at the time we make the confession of faith at holy baptism, we say that we expect the resurrection of the flesh. And so we believe. Death overcame our forefather Adam on account of his transgressions and like a fierce wild animal it pounced on him and carried him off amid lamentation and loud wailing. Men wept and grieved because death ruled over all the earth. But all this came to an end with Christ. Striking down death, he rose up on the third day and became the way by which human nature would rid itself of corruption. He became the first born of the dead, and the first fruits of those who have fallen asleep. We who came afterward will certainly follow the first fruits. He turned suffering into joy, and we cast off our sackcloth. We put on the joy given by God so that we can rejoice and say, "where is your victory, O death?"
_
St. Cyril of AlexandriaCommentary on Isaiah 3.1.25_

----------


## TER

As the Lord was going to His voluntary Passion, He was saying to His Apostles on the way: "Behold, we are going up to Jerusalem, and the Son of Man shall be delivered up, as it is written of Him." Come, therefore, and let us accompany Him with purified minds, and let us be crucified with Him, and for His sake mortify the pleasures of this life, that we may also live with Him, and hear Him declaring, "No longer do I go to the earthly Jerusalem to suffer, but I go to My Father, and your Father, to My God and your God. And I will raise you up with Me to the upper Jerusalem, in the Kingdom of Heaven."

We the faithful, having come to the saving Passion of Christ our God, let us glorify His ineffable forbearance; that through His compassion He may also raise us up, who are deadened by sin, for He is good and is the lover of mankind.

When You, O Lord, were coming to Your Passion, You gave courage to Your own Disciples, taking them aside and saying,: "How have you forgotten My words, which I spoke to you of old, as it is written, that no Prophet will be put to death, except in Jerusalem? Now, therefore, the time has come of which I told you; for behold, I am betrayed to be mocked at the hands of sinners, and they will fix Me to the Cross, delivering Me up for burial, and account Me as a corpse. But, take courage, for on the third day, I shall rise, bringing joy and life eternal to the faithful.

_The Idiomela Hymns for Matins of Holy Monday_

----------


## TER

Glory to You, our God!  Glory to You!

----------


## TER

There’s a traditional story told from the early days of persecution in Russia that illustrates the theme of Paschal victory. An atheist lecturer came to a village, and all the inhabitants were assembled to listen to him. He explained to them at great length that there is no God, and he said at the end, “Are there any questions?” At the back of the audience the parish priest stood up and said, “I’d like to say something”. The atheist lecturer, sensing trouble, told him: “You must be very brief. I will only allow you half a minute.” “Oh,” said the priest, “I don’t need nearly as much time as that. What I wanted to say is this: “Christ is risen!” All the audience shouted back, “He is risen indeed!” Then the priest turned to the atheist lecturer with the words, “That’s all I wanted to say!” Such is our answer to the world’s misery: The risen Christ is victor over darkness and despair.

- Metropolitan Kallistos (Ware) of Diokleia

----------


## TER

just as by having shared in the washing of regeneration He became the first-born among many brethren, and again by having made Himself the first-fruits of the resurrection, He obtains the name of the first-born from the dead, so having in all things the pre-eminence, after that all old things, as the apostle says, have passed away, He becomes the first-born of the new creation of men in Christ by the two-fold regeneration, alike that by Holy Baptism and that which is the consequence of the resurrection from the dead, becoming for us in both alike the Prince of Life, the first-fruits, the first-born. This first-born, then, hath also brethren, concerning whom He speaks to Mary, saying, Go and tell My brethren, I go to My Father and your Father, and to My God and your God . In these words He sums up the whole aim of His dispensation as Man. For men revolted from God, and served them which by nature were no gods, and though being the children of God became attached to an evil father falsely so called. For this cause the mediator between God and man having assumed the first-fruits of all human nature, sends to His brethren the announcement of Himself not in His divine character, but in that which He shares with us, saying, I am departing in order to make by My own self that true Father, from whom you were separated, to be your Father, and by My own self to make that true God from whom you had revolted to be your God, for by that first-fruits which I have assumed, I am in Myself presenting all humanity to its God and Father.

_- Saint Gregory of Nyssa_

----------


## TER

. . . by the Divine providence death has been introduced as a dispensation into the nature of man, so that, sin having flowed away at the dissolution of the union of soul and body, man, through the resurrection, might be refashioned, sound, passionless, stainless, and removed from any touch of evil. In the case however of the Author of our Salvation this dispensation of death reached its fulfillment, having entirely accomplished its special purpose. For in His death, not only were things that once were one put asunder, but also things that had been disunited were again brought together; so that in this dissolution of things that had naturally grown together, I mean, the soul and body, our nature might be purified, and this return to union of these severed elements might secure freedom from the contamination of any foreign admixture.

_- Saint Gregory of Nyssa_

----------


## TER

Since, then, there was needed a lifting up from death for the whole of our nature, He stretches forth a hand as it were to prostrate humanity, and stooping down to our dead corpse He came so far within the grasp of death as to touch a state of deadness, and then in His own body to bestow on our nature the principle of the resurrection, raising as He did by His power along with Himself the whole human being. For since from no other source than from the concrete lump of our nature had come that flesh, which was the receptacle of the Godhead and in the resurrection was raised up together with that Godhead, therefore just in the same way as, in the instance of this body of ours, the operation of one of the organs of sense is felt at once by the whole system, as one with that member, so also the resurrection principle of this Member, as though the whole of humankind was a single living being, passes through the entire race, being imparted from the Member to the whole by virtue of the continuity and oneness of the nature. What, then, is there beyond the bounds of probability in what this Revelation teaches us; viz. that He Who stands upright stoops to one who has fallen, in order to lift him up from his prostrate condition?

_- Saint Gregory of Nyssa_

----------


## Krugerrand

> 


I was surprised to see this bumped recently, so I thought I'd share.

I had recently heard somebody suggest that the burial cloths would have been found still wrapped around where the body was.  (Not was often portrayed. (above)) Thus why the disciple saw and believed: "Finally the other disciple, who had reached the tomb first, also went inside. He saw and believed."

This is the quickest explanation of the same I could find online:



> And the napkin, that was about his head, not lying with the linen clothes, but wrapped together in a place by itself. John 20:7 Wrapped together entulisso in Greek, means twisted or wound up. What these two men saw was a hollow cocoon, a still-intact shape, in which the body had been wrapped, probably slumped down slightly, but obviously a hollow shape, from which the body had passed without needing to unwind the cloth. And at the head was another spiral, which had been wrapped around Jesus head. If the men had seen grave clothes strewn about they might have suspected a trick, but the undisturbed clothes indicated a miracle.
> http://essays.mightymag.org/bible/details-in-the-bible/


I'm no expert on the subject and have no clue as to the merits of the quoted source or from whom I heard it originally... so take it for what it's worth.

----------


## TER

> I was surprised to see this bumped recently, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> I had recently heard somebody suggest that the burial cloths would have been found still wrapped around where the body was.  (Not was often portrayed. (above)) Thus why the disciple saw and believed: "Finally the other disciple, who had reached the tomb first, also went inside. He saw and believed."
> 
> This is the quickest explanation of the same I could find online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too have heard this before, that the burial clothes were found to be as described in the quote you gave above.  Something akin to this:

----------


## TER

For, in what way could we be partakers of the adoption of sons, unless we had received from Him through the Son that fellowship which refers to Himself, unless His Word, having been made flesh, had entered into communion with us? Wherefore also He passed through every stage of life, restoring to all communion with God. … For it behooved Him who was to destroy sin, and redeem man under the power of death, that He should Himself be made that very same thing which he was, that is, man; who had been drawn by sin into bondage, but was held by death, so that sin should be destroyed by man, and man should go forth from death. For as by the disobedience of the one man who was originally molded from virgin soil, the many were made sinners, and forfeited life; so was it necessary that, by the obedience of one man, who was originally born from a virgin, many should be justified and receive salvation. Thus, then, was the Word of God made man, as also Moses says: “God, true are His works.” But if, not having been made flesh, He did appear as if flesh, His work was not a true one. But what He did appear, that He also was: God recapitulated in Himself the ancient formation of man, that He might kill sin, deprive death of its power, and vivify man; and therefore His works are true.

_- St. Irenaeus_

----------


## TER

Let no one grieve at his poverty,
for the universal kingdom has been revealed.
Let no one mourn that he has fallen again and again;
for forgiveness has risen from the grave.
Let no one fear death, for the Death of our Savior has set us free.
He has destroyed it by enduring it.

_- St. John Chrysostom_

----------


## TER

"Let us consider, beloved, how the Lord continually proves to us that there shall be a future resurrection, of which He has rendered the Lord Jesus Christ the first-fruits by raising Him from the dead. Let us contemplate, beloved, the resurrection which is at all times taking place. Day and night declare to us a resurrection. The night sinks to sleep, and the day arises; the day [again] departs, and the night comes on. Let us behold the fruits [of the earth], how the sowing of grain takes place. The sower goes forth, and casts it into the ground; and the seed being thus scattered, though dry and naked when it fell upon the earth, is gradually dissolved. Then out of its dissolution the mighty power of the providence of the Lord raises it up again, and from one seed many arise and bring forth fruit."

_Taken from Chap. XXIV. of the first epistle of St. Clement to the Corinthians_

----------


## bubbleboy

Graven images.

----------


## TER

“The last enemy to be destroyed is death…” And that destruction, that extermination of death began when the Son of God Himself in His immortal love for us voluntarily descended into death and its darkness, filling its despair and horror with His light and love. And this is why we sing on Pascha not only “Christ is risen from the dead,” but also “trampling down death by death…”

He alone arose from the dead, but He has destroyed our death, destroying its dominion, its despair, its finality. Christ does not promise us Nirvana or some sort of misty life beyond the grave, but the resurrection of life, a new heaven and a new earth, the joy of the universal resurrection. “The dead shall arise, and those in the tombs will sing for joy…” Christ in risen, and life abides, life lives… That is the meaning; that is the unending joy of this truly central and fundamental confirmation of the Symbol of Faith: “And the third day, He rose again according to the Scriptures.” According to the Scriptures, i.e. in accordance with that knowledge of life, with that design for the world and humanity, for the soul and body, for the spirit and matter, for life and death, which has been revealed to us in the Holy Scriptures. This is the entire faith, the entire love, and the entire hope of Christianity. And this is why the Apostle Paul says, “If Christ is not risen, then your faith is in vain.”

- Fr. Alexander Schmemann

----------


## TER

Most men believe in the resurrection of Christ, but very few have a clear vision of it.   …That most sacred formula which is daily on our lips does not say, “Having believed in Christ’s resurrection,” but, “Having beheld Christ’s resurrection, let us worship the Holy Lord Jesus, who alone is without sin.”  How then does the Holy Spirit urge us to say, “Having beheld Christ’s resurrection,” which we have not seen as though we had seen it, when Christ has risen once for all a thousand years ago, and even then without anybody’s seeing it?  Surely Holy Scripture does not wish us to lie?  Far from it!  Rather, it urges us to speak the truth, that the resurrection of Christ takes place in each of us who believes, and that not once, but every hour, so to speak, when Christ the Master arises in us, resplendent in array and flashing with the lightnings of incorruption and Deity.

For the light-bringing coming of the Spirit shows forth to us, as in early morning, the Master’s resurrection, or, rather, it grants us to see the Risen One Himself.  Therefore we say, “The Lord is God, and He has given us light” (Ps. 118:27), and we allude to His second Coming and add these words, “Blessed is He that cometh in the Name of the Lord” (Ps. 118:26). Those to whom Christ has given light as He has risen, to them He has appeared spiritually, He has been shown to their spiritual eyes.  When this happens to us through the Spirit He raises us up from the dead and gives us life.  He grants us to see Him, who is immortal and indestructible.  More than that, He grants clearly to know Him who raises us up (Eph. 2:6) and glorifies us (Rom. 8:17) with Himself, as all the divine Scripture testifies. These, then, are the divine mysteries of Christians.  This is the hidden power of our faith, which unbelievers, or those who believe with difficulty, or rather believe in part, do not see nor are able at all to see.

_ -  St. Symeon the New Theologian_

----------


## ClayTrainor

> 


Could someone please explain to me the meaning of this picture?  (genuinely curious)

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Could someone please explain to me the meaning of this picture?  (genuinely curious)


Thomas didn't really believe it was Jesus.  Dude was dead after all, he saw him die.  And if it was Jesus, it had to be some kind of ghost, right?  Dude was dead after all, he saw him die.

Jesus made Thomas feel him to show he wasn't a ghost, made him feel the wounds to demonstrate that he was the same guy who actually died on the cross.

----------


## TER

> Could someone please explain to me the meaning of this picture?  (genuinely curious)


This scene is taken from the Gospel according to St. John, immediately after Jesus first appeared to all the disciples after His resurrection.  St. Thomas was not there at that first meeting... (John 20:24-29)

_Now Thomas, called the Twin, one of the twelve, was not with them when Jesus came.  The other disciples therefore said to him, We have seen the Lord.

So he said to them, Unless I see in His hands the print of the nails, and put my finger into the print of the nails, and put my hand into His side, I will not believe.

 And after eight days His disciples were again inside, and Thomas with them. Jesus came, the doors being shut, and stood in the midst, and said, Peace to you! Then He said to Thomas, Reach your finger here, and look at My hands; and reach your hand here, and put it into My side. Do not be unbelieving, but believing.

And Thomas answered and said to Him, My Lord and my God!

Jesus said to him, Thomas, because you have seen Me, you have believed. Blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed._

+   +   +  
This is, BTW, where the expression 'Doubting Thomas' comes from, that is, a description of one who disbelieves something simply because they did not witness it them self.

----------


## TER

God continually shows us in nature that there will be a resurrection. Let us consider, beloved, how the Lord continually proves to us that there shall be a future resurrection, of which He has rendered the Lord Jesus Christ the first-fruits by raising Him from the dead. Let us contemplate, beloved, the resurrection which is at all times taking place. Day and night declare to us a resurrection. The night sinks to sleep, and the day arises; the day [again] departs, and the night comes on.  Let us behold the fruits [of the earth], how the sowing of grain takes place. The sower goes forth, and casts it into the ground; and the seed being thus scattered, though dry and naked when it fell upon the earth, is gradually dissolved. Then out of its dissolution the mighty power of the providence of the Lord raises it up again, and from one seed many arise and bring forth fruit.

_ - St. Justin Martyr_

----------


## Krugerrand

> This scene is taken from the Gospel according to St. John, immediately after Jesus first appeared to all the disciples after His resurrection.  St. Thomas was not there at that first meeting... (John 20:24-29)
> 
> _Now Thomas, called the Twin, one of the twelve, was not with them when Jesus came.  The other disciples therefore said to him, “We have seen the Lord.”
> 
> So he said to them, “Unless I see in His hands the print of the nails, and put my finger into the print of the nails, and put my hand into His side, I will not believe.”
> 
>  And after eight days His disciples were again inside, and Thomas with them. Jesus came, the doors being shut, and stood in the midst, and said, “Peace to you!” Then He said to Thomas, “Reach your finger here, and look at My hands; and reach your hand here, and put it into My side. Do not be unbelieving, but believing.”
> 
> And Thomas answered and said to Him, “My Lord and my God!”
> ...


Interesting to think about ... did Thomas in fact then probe Jesus' hands and side?  Or, was his response  “My Lord and my God!” an affirmation of faith without such probing?

----------


## TER

> Interesting to think about ... did Thomas in fact then probe Jesus' hands and side?  Or, was his response  “My Lord and my God!” an affirmation of faith without such probing?


The Scriptures are silent on this, perhaps because it is irrelevant.
I am of the opinion that he fell to his knees and worshiped Him.

----------


## TER

Most men believe in the resurrection of Christ, but very few have a clear vision of it. …That most sacred formula which is daily on our lips does not say, “Having believed in Christ’s resurrection,” but, “Having beheld Christ’s resurrection, let us worship the Holy Lord Jesus, who alone is without sin.” How then does the Holy Spirit urge us to say, “Having beheld Christ’s resurrection,” which we have not seen as though we had seen it, when Christ has risen once for all a thousand years ago, and even then without anybody’s seeing it? Surely Holy Scripture does not wish us to lie? Far from it! Rather, it urges us to speak the truth, that the resurrection of Christ takes place in each of us who believes, and that not once, but every hour, so to speak, when Christ the Master arises in us, resplendent in array and flashing with the lightnings of incorruption and Deity.

For the light-bringing coming of the Spirit shows forth to us, as in early morning, the Master’s resurrection, or, rather, it grants us to see the Risen One Himself. Therefore we say, “The Lord is God, and He has given us light” (Ps. 118:27), and we allude to His second Coming and add these words, “Blessed is He that cometh in the Name of the Lord” (Ps. 118:26). Those to whom Christ has given light as He has risen, to them He has appeared spiritually, He has been shown to their spiritual eyes. When this happens to us through the Spirit He raises us up from the dead and gives us life. He grants us to see Him, who is immortal and indestructible. More than that, He grants clearly to know Him who raises us up (Eph. 2:6) and glorifies us (Rom. 8:17) with Himself, as all the divine Scripture testifies. These, then, are the divine mysteries of Christians. This is the hidden power of our faith, which unbelievers, or those who believe with difficulty, or rather believe in part, do not see nor are able at all to see.

_- St. Symeon the New Theologian_

----------


## RickyJ

He sure is risen. 

With all the bad things going on in the world Jesus is still Lord!

He has a mansion with rooms prepared for those that love him and do his will.

We need to remind people Ron Paul is a Christian that doesn't have to repent of telling lies as a politician like most of all the other candidates do. He lives the Christian life, he doesn't merely use it as a way to get the Christian vote.

----------


## moostraks

We are coming up on that time of year again...

----------


## thoughtomator

If he rises on the wrong side of the bed does that mean six more weeks of Lent?

----------


## Harryhaller

When he comes back maybe someone will write something about it instead of waiting a century like they did when he was last here.

----------


## Phil

> When he comes back maybe someone will write something about it instead of waiting a century like they did when he was last here.

----------


## AFPVet

> Interesting to think about ... did Thomas in fact then probe Jesus' hands and side?  Or, was his response  My Lord and my God! an affirmation of faith without such probing?


I just ordered a gnostic book of the Gospels of Thomas and Mary Magdalene and can't wait to read it!

----------


## TER

I have to wait another week, but this one goes out to my Christian brothers and sisters who are celebrating today!  

Christ is Risen!  Indeed, He is Risen!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Always remember folks... Easter is about an empty tomb, not a full basket.

----------


## TER

On the Passover

*Melito of Sardis


Introduction (1-10)*

1. First of all, the Scripture about the Hebrew Exodus has been read and the words of the mystery have been explained as to how the sheep was sacrificed and the people were saved.

2. Therefore, understand this, O beloved: The mystery of the passover is new and old, eternal and temporal, corruptible and incorruptible, mortal and immortal in this fashion:

3. It is old insofar as it concerns the law, but new insofar as it concerns the gospel; temporal insofar as it concerns the type, eternal because of grace; corruptible because of the sacrifice of the sheep, incorruptible because of the life of the Lord; mortal because of his burial in the earth, immortal because of his resurrection from the dead.

4. The law is old, but the gospel is new; the type was for a time, but grace is forever. The sheep was corruptible, but the Lord is incorruptible, who was crushed as a lamb, but who was resurrected as God. For although he was led to sacrifice as a sheep, yet he was not a sheep; and although he was as a lamb without voice, yet indeed he was not a lamb. The one was the model; the other was found to be the finished product.

5. For God replaced the lamb, and a man the sheep; but in the man was Christ, who contains all things.

6. Hence, the sacrifice of the sheep, and the sending of the lamb to slaughter, and the writing of the law–each led to and issued in Christ, for whose sake everything happened in the ancient law, and even more so in the new gospel.

7. For indeed the law issued in the gospel–the old in the new, both coming forth together from Zion and Jerusalem; and the commandment issued in grace, and the type in the finished product, and the lamb in the Son, and the sheep in a man, and the man in God.

8. For the one who was born as Son, and led to slaughter as a lamb, and sacrificed as a sheep, and buried as a man, rose up from the dead as God, since he is by nature both God and man.

9. He is everything: in that he judges he is law, in that he teaches he is gospel, in that he saves he is grace, in that he begets he is Father, in that he is begotten he is Son, in that he suffers he is sheep, in that he is buried he is man, in that he comes to life again he is God.

10. Such is Jesus Christ, to whom be the glory forever. Amen.

*I. The Meaning of the OT Passover (11-71)*

*A. The Biblical Setting–Exodus 12:11-30 (11-15)*

11. Now comes the mystery of the passover, even as it stands written in the law, just as it has been read aloud only moments ago. But I will clearly set forth the significance of the words of this Scripture, showing how God commanded Moses in Egypt, when he had made his decision, to bind Pharaoh under the lash, but to release Israel from the lash through the hand of Moses.

12. For see to it, he says, that you take a flawless and perfect lamb, and that you sacrifice it in the evening with the sons of Israel, and that you eat it at night, and in haste. You are not to break any of its bones.

13. You will do it like this, he says: In a single night you will eat it by families and by tribes, your loins girded, and your staves in your hands. For this is the Lord's passover, an eternal reminder for the sons of Israel.

14. Then take the blood of the sheep, and anoint the front door of your houses by placing upon the posts of your entrance-way the sign of the blood, in order to ward off the angel. For behold I will strike Egypt, and in a single night she will be made childless from beast to man.

15. Then, when Moses sacrificed the sheep and completed the mystery at night together with the sons of Israel, he sealed the doors of their houses in order to protect the people and to ward off the angel.

*B. Egypt's Calamities (16-29)*

16. But when the sheep was sacrificed, and the passover consumed, and the mystery completed, and the people made glad, and Israel sealed, then the angel arrived to strike Egypt, who was neither initiated into the mystery, participant of the passover, sealed by the blood, nor protected by the Spirit, but who was the enemy and the unbeliever.

17. In a single night the angel struck and made Egypt childless. For when the angel had encompassed Israel, and had seen her sealed with the blood of the sheep, he advanced against Egypt, and by means of grief subdued the stubborn Pharaoh, clothing him, not with a cloak of mourning, nor with a torn mantle, but with all of Egypt, torn, and mourning for her firstborn.

18. For all Egypt, plunged in troubles and calamities, in tears and lamentations, came to Pharaoh in utter sadness, not in appearance only, but also in soul, having torn not only her garments but her tender breasts as well.

19. Indeed it was possible to observe an extraordinary sight: in one place people beating their breasts, in another those wailing, and in the middle of them Pharaoh, mourning, sitting in sackcloth and cinders, shrouded in thick darkness as in a funeral garment, girded with all Egypt as with a tunic of grief.

20. For Egypt clothed Pharaoh as a cloak of wailing. Such was the mantle that had been woven for his royal body. With just such a cloak did the angel of righteousness clothe the self-willed Pharaoh: with bitter mournfulness, and with thick darkness, and with childlessness. For that angel warred against the firstborn of Egypt. Indeed, swift and insatiate was the death of the firstborn.

21. And an unusual monument of defeat, set up over those who had fallen dead in a moment, could be seen. For the defeat of those who lay dead became the provisions of death.

22. If you listen to the narration of this extraordinary event you will be astonished. For these things befell the Egyptians: a long night, and darkness which was touchable, and death which touched, and an angel who oppressed, and Hades which devoured their firstborn.

23. But you must listen to something still more extraordinary and terrifying: in the darkness which could be touched was hidden death which could not be touched. And the ill-starred Egyptians touched the darkness, while death, on the watch, touched the firstborn of the Egyptians as the angel had commanded.

24. Therefore, if anyone touched the darkness he was led out by death. Indeed one firstborn, touching a dark body with his hand, and utterly frightened in his soul, cried aloud in misery and in terror: What has my right hand laid hold of? At what does my soul tremble? Who cloaks my whole body with darkness? If you are my father, help me; if my mother, feel sympathy for me; if my brother, speak to me; if my friend, sit with me; if my enemy, go away from me since I am a firstborn son!

25. And before the firstborn was silent, the long silence held him in its power, saying: You are mine, O firstborn! I, the silence of death, am your destiny.

26. And another firstborn, taking note of the capture of the firstborn, denied his identity, so that he might not die a bitter death: I am not a firstborn son; I was born like a third child. But he who could not be deceived touched that firstborn, and he fell forward in silence. In a single moment the firstborn fruit of the Egyptians was destroyed. The one first conceived, the one first born, the one sought after, the one chosen was dashed to the ground; not only that of men but that of irrational animals as well.

27. A lowing was heard in the fields of the earth, of cattle bellowing for their nurslings, a cow standing over her calf, and a mare over her colt. And the rest of the cattle, having just given birth to their offspring and swollen with milk, were lamenting bitterly and piteously for their firstborn.

28. And there was a wailing and lamentation because of the destruction of the men, because of the destruction of the firstborn who were dead. And all Egypt stank, because of the unburied bodies.

29. Indeed one could see a frightful spectacle: of the Egyptians there were mothers with dishevelled hair, and fathers who had lost their minds, wailing aloud in terrifying fashion in the Egyptian tongue: O wretched persons that we are! We have lost our firstborn in a single moment! And they were striking their breasts with their hands, beating time in hammerlike fashion to the dance for their dead.

*C. Israel's Safety (30-33)*

 30. Such was the misfortune which encompassed Egypt. In an instant it made her childless. But Israel, all the while, was being protected by the sacrifice of the sheep and truly was being illumined by its blood which was shed; for the death of the sheep was found to be a rampart for the people.

31. O inexpressible mystery! the sacrifice of the sheep was found to be the salvation of the people, and the death of the sheep became the life of the people. For its blood warded off the angel. 

32. Tell me, O angel, At what were you turned away? At the sacrifice of the sheep, or the life of the Lord? At the death of the sheep, or the type of the Lord? At the blood of the sheep, or the Spirit of the Lord? Clearly, you were turned away

33. because you saw the mystery of the Lord taking place in the sheep, the life of the Lord in the sacrifice of the sheep, the type of the Lord in the death of the sheep. For this reason you did not strike Israel, but it was Egypt alone that you made childless.

*D. Model versus Finished Product (34-38)*

34. What was this extraordinary mystery? It was Egypt struck to destruction but Israel kept for salvation. Listen to the meaning of this mystery:

35. Beloved, no speech or event takes place without a pattern or design; every event and speech involves a pattern–that which is spoken, a pattern, and that which happens, a prefiguration–in order that as the event is disclosed through the prefiguration, so also the speech may be brought to expression through its outline.

36. Without the model, no work of art arises. Is not that which is to come into existence seen through the model which typifies it? For this reason a pattern of that which is to be is made either out of wax, or out of clay, or out of wood, in order that by the smallness of the model, destined to be destroyed, might be seen that thing which is to arise from it–higher than it in size, and mightier than it in power, and more beautiful than it in appearance, and more elaborate than it in ornamentation.

37. So whenever the thing arises for which the model was made, then that which carried the image of that future thing is destroyed as no longer of use, since it has transmitted its resemblance to that which is by nature true. Therefore, that which once was valuable, is now without value because that which is truly valuable has appeared.

38. For each thing has its own time: there is a distinct time for the type, there is a distinct time for the material, and there is a distinct time for the truth. You construct the model. You want this, because you see in it the image of the future work. You procure the material for the model. You want this, on account of that which is going to arise because of it. You complete the work and cherish it alone, for only in it do you see both type and the truth.

*E. Relationship Between OT and NT (39-45)*

39. Therefore, if it was like this with models of perishable objects, so indeed will it also be with those of imperishable objects. If it was like this with earthly things, so indeed also will it be with heavenly things. For even the Lord's salvation and his truth were prefigured in the people, and the teaching of the gospel was proclaimed in advance by the law.

40. The people, therefore, became the model for the church, and the law a parabolic sketch. But the gospel became the explanation of the law and its fulfillment, while the church became the storehouse of truth.

41. Therefore, the type had value prior to its realization, and the parable was wonderful prior to its interpretation. This is to say that the people had value before the church came on the scene, and the law was wonderful before the gospel was brought to light.

42. But when the church came on the scene, and the gospel was set forth, the type lost its value by surrendering its significance to the truth, and the law was fulfilled by surrendering its significance to the gospel. Just as the type lost its significance by surrendering its image to that which is true by nature, and as the parable lost its significance by being illumined through the interpretation,

43. so indeed also the law was fulfilled when the gospel was brought to light, and the people lost their significance when the church came on the scene, and the type was destroyed when the Lord appeared. Therefore, those things which once had value are today without value, because the things which have true value have appeared.

44. For at one time the sacrifice to the sheep was valuable, but now it is without value because of the life of the Lord. The death of the sheep once was valuable, but now it is without value because of the salvation of the Lord. The blood of the sheep once was valuable, but now it is without value because of the Spirit of the Lord. The silent lamb once was valuable, but now it has no value because of the blameless Son. The temple here below once was valuable, but now it is without value because of the Christ from above.

45. The Jerusalem here below once had value, but now it is without value because of the Jerusalem from above. The meager inheritance once had value; now it is without value because of the abundant grace. For not in one place alone, nor yet in narrow confines, has the glory of God been established, but his grace has been poured out upon the uttermost parts of the inhabited world, and there the almighty God has taken up his dwelling place through Jesus Christ, to whom be the glory for ever. Amen.

*F. Components of the Mystery of the Passover (46-71)

1. The Passover (46-47a)*

46. Now that you have heard the explanation of the type and of that which corresponds to it, hear also what goes into making up the mystery. What is the passover? Indeed its name is derived from that event–"to celebrate the passover" (to paschein) is derived from "to suffer" (tou pathein). Therefore, learn who the sufferer is and who he is who suffers along with the sufferer.

47. Why indeed was the Lord present upon the earth? In order that having clothed himself with the one who suffers, he might lift him up to the heights of heaven.

*2. The Creation and Fall of Man (47b-48)*

In the beginning, when God made heaven and earth, and everything in them through his word, he himself formed man from the earth and shared with that form his own breath, he himself placed him in paradise, which was eastward in Eden, and there they lived most luxuriously.

Then by way of command God gave them this law: For your food you may eat from any tree, but you are not to eat from the tree of the one who knows good and evil. For on the day you eat from it, you most certainly will die.

48. But man, who is by nature capable of receiving good and evil as soil of the earth is capable of receiving seeds from both sides, welcomed the hostile and greedy counselor, and by having touched that tree transgressed the command, and disobeyed God. As a consequence, he was cast out into this world as a condemned man is cast into prison.

*3. Consequences of the Fall (49-56)*

49. And when he had fathered many children, and had grown very old, and had returned to the earth through having tasted of the tree, an inheritance was left behind by him for his children. Indeed, he left his children an inheritance–not of chastity but of unchastity, not of immortality but of corruptibility, not of honor but of dishonor, not of freedom but of slavery, not of sovereignty but of tyranny, not of life but of death, not of salvation but of destruction.

50. Extraordinary and terrifying indeed was the destruction of men upon the earth. For the following things happened to them: They were carried off as slaves by sin, the tyrant, and were led away into the regions of desire where they were totally engulfed by insatiable sensual pleasures–by adultery, by unchastity, by debauchery, by inordinate desires, by avarice, by murders, by bloodshed, by the tyranny of wickedness, by the tyranny of lawlessness.

51. For even a father of his own accord lifted up a dagger against his son; and a son used his hands against his father; and the impious person smote the breasts that nourished him; and brother murdered brother; and host wronged his guest; and friend assassinated friend; and one man cut the throat of another with his tyrannous right hand.

52. Therefore all men on the earth became either murderers, or parricides, or killers of their children. And yet a thing still more dreadful and extraordinary was to be found: A mother attacked the flesh which she gave birth to, a mother attacked those whom her breasts had nourished; and she buried in her belly the fruit of her belly. Indeed, the ill-starred mother became a dreadful tomb, when she devoured the child which she bore in her womb.

53. But in addition to this there were to be found among men many things still more monstrous and terrifying and brutal: father cohabits with his child, and son and with his mother, and brother with sister, and male with male, and each man lusting after the wife of his neighbor.

54. Because of these things sin exulted, which, because it was death's collaborator, entered first into the souls of men, and prepared as food for him the bodies of the dead. In every soul sin left its mark, and those in whom it placed its mark were destined to die.

55. Therefore, all flesh fell under the power of sin, and every body under the dominion of death, for every soul was driven out from its house of flesh. Indeed, that which had been taken from the earth was dissolved again into earth, and that which had been given from God was locked up in Hades. And that beautiful ordered arrangement was dissolved, when the beautiful body was separated (from the soul).

56. Yes, man was divided up into parts by death. Yes, an extraordinary misfortune and captivity enveloped him: he was dragged away captive under the shadow of death, and the image of the Father remained there desolate. For this reason, therefore, the mystery of the passover has been completed in the body of the Lord.

*4. Predictions of Christ's Sufferings (57-65)*

57. Indeed, the Lord prearranged his own sufferings in the patriarchs, and in the prophets, and in the whole people of God, giving his sanction to them through the law and the prophets. For that which was to exist in a new and grandiose fashion was pre-planned long in advance, in order that when it should come into existence one might attain to faith, just because it had been predicted long in advance.

58. So indeed also the suffering of the Lord, predicted long in advance by means of types, but seen today, has brought about faith, just because it has taken place as predicted. And yet men have taken it as something completely new. Well, the truth of the matter is the mystery of the Lord is both old and new–old insofar as it involved the type, but new insofar as it concerns grace. And what is more, if you pay close attention to this type you will see the real thing through its fulfillment.

59. Accordingly, if you desire to see the mystery of the Lord, pay close attention to Abel who likewise was put to death, to Isaac who likewise was bound hand and foot, to Joseph who likewise was sold, to Moses who likewise was exposed, to David who likewise was hunted down, to the prophets who likewise suffered because they were the Lord's anointed.

60. Pay close attention also to the one who was sacrificed as a sheep in the land of Egypt, to the one who smote Egypt and who saved Israel by his blood.

61. For it was through the voice of prophecy that the mystery of the Lord was proclaimed. Moses, indeed, said to his people: Surely you will see your life suspended before your eyes night and day, but you surely will not believe on your Life.     Deut. 28:66.

62. And David said: Why were the nations haughty and the people concerned about nothing? The kings of the earth presented themselves and the princes assembled themselves together against the Lord and against his anointed.     Ps. 2:1-2.

63. And Jeremiah: I am as an innocent lamb being led away to be sacrificed. They plotted evil against me and said: Come! let us throw him a tree for his food, and let us exterminate him from the land of the living, so that his name will never be recalled.     Jer. 11:19.

64. And Isaiah: He was led as a sheep to slaughter, and, as a lamb is silent in the presence of the one who shears it, he did not open his mouth. Therefore who will tell his offspring?     Isa. 53:7

65. And indeed there were many other things proclaimed by numerous prophets concerning the mystery of the passover, which is Christ, to whom be the glory forever. Amen.

*5. Deliverance of Mankind through Christ (66-71)*

66. When this one came from heaven to earth for the sake of the one who suffers, and had clothed himself with that very one through the womb of a virgin, and having come forth as man, he accepted the sufferings of the sufferer through his body which was capable of suffering. And he destroyed those human sufferings by his spirit which was incapable of dying. He killed death which had put man to death.

67. For this one, who was led away as a lamb, and who was sacrificed as a sheep, by himself delivered us from servitude to the world as from the land of Egypt, and released us from bondage to the devil as from the hand of Pharaoh, and sealed our souls by his own spirit and the members of our bodies by his own blood.

68. This is the one who covered death with shame and who plunged the devil into mourning as Moses did Pharaoh. This is the one who smote lawlessness and deprived injustice of its offspring, as Moses deprived Egypt. This is the one who delivered us from slavery into freedom, from darkness into light, from death into life, from tyranny into an eternal kingdom, and who made us a new priesthood, and a special people forever.

69. This one is the passover of our salvation. This is the one who patiently endured many things in many people: This is the one who was murdered in Abel, and bound as a sacrifice in Isaac, and exiled in Jacob, and sold in Joseph, and exposed in Moses, and sacrificed in the lamb, and hunted down in David, and dishonored in the prophets.

70. This is the one who became human in a virgin, who was hanged on the tree, who was buried in the earth, who was resurrected from among the dead, and who raised mankind up out of the grave below to the heights of heaven.

71. This is the lamb that was slain. This is the lamb that was silent. This is the one who was born of Mary, that beautiful ewe-lamb. This is the one who was taken from the flock, and was dragged to sacrifice, and was killed in the evening, and was buried at night; the one who was not broken while on the tree, who did not see dissolution while in the earth, who rose up from the dead, and who raised up mankind from the grave below.

*II. The Death of Christ and Israel's Sin (72-99)

A. Place and Cause of Christ's Death (72-86)*

72. This one was murdered. And where was he murdered? In the very center of Jerusalem! Why? Because he had healed their lame, and had cleansed their lepers, and had guided their blind with light, and had raised up their dead. For this reason he suffered. Somewhere it has been written in the law and prophets,

    "They paid me back evil for good, and my soul with barrenness     Ps. 34:12

    plotting evil against me     Ps. 34:4; 40:8

    saying, Let us bind this just man because he is troublesome to us."     Isa. 3:10 (LXX).

73. Why, O Israel did you do this strange injustice? You dishonored the one who had honored you. You held in contempt the one who held you in esteem. You denied the one who publicly acknowledged you. You renounced the one who proclaimed you his own. You killed the one who made you to live. Why did you do this, O Israel?

74. Hast it not been written for your benefit: "Do not shed innocent blood lest you die a terrible death"? Nevertheless, Israel admits, I killed the Lord! Why? Because it was necessary for him to die. You have deceived yourself, O Israel, rationalizing thus about the death of the Lord.

75. It was necessary for him to suffer, yes, but not by you; it was necessary for him to be dishonored, but not by you; it was necessary for him to be judged, but not by you; it was necessary for him to be crucified, but not by you, nor by your right hand.

76. O Israel! You ought to have cried aloud to God with this voice: "O Lord, if it was necessary for your Son to suffer, and if this was your will, let him suffer indeed, but not at my hands. Let him suffer at the hands of strangers. Let him be judged by the uncircumcised. Let him be crucified by the tyrannical right hand, but not by mine."

77. But you, O Israel, did not cry out to God with this voice, nor did you absolve yourself of guilt before the Lord, nor were you persuaded by his works.

78. The withered hand which was restored whole to its body did not persuade you; nor did the eyes of the blind which were opened by his hand; nor did the paralyzed bodies restored to health again through his voice; nor did that most extraordinary miracle persuade you, namely, the dead man raised to life from the tomb where already he had been lying for four days. Indeed, dismissing these things, you, to your detriment, prepared the following for the sacrifice of the Lord at eventide: sharp nails, and false witnesses, and fetters, and scourges,

79. and vinegar, and gall, and a sword, and affliction, and all as though it were for a blood-stained robber. For you brought to him scourges for his body, and the thorns for his head. And you bound those beautiful hands of his, which had formed you from the earth. And that beautiful mouth of his, which had nourished you with life, you filled with gall. And you killed your Lord at the time of the great feast.

80. Surely you were filled with gaiety, but he was filled with hunger; you drank wine and ate bread, but he vinegar and gall; you wore a happy smile, but he had a sad countenance; you were full of joy, but he was full of trouble; you sang songs, but he was judged; you issued the command, he was crucified; you danced, he was buried; you lay down on a soft bed, but he in a tomb and coffin.

81. O lawless Israel, why did you commit this extraordinary crime of casting your Lord into new sufferings–your master, the one who formed you, the one who made you, the one who honored you, the one who called you Israel?

82. But you were found not really to be Israel, for you did not see God, you did not recognize the Lord, you did not know, O Israel, that this one was the firstborn of God, the one who was begotten before the morning star, the one who caused the light to shine forth, the one who made bright the day, the one who parted the darkness, the one who established the primordial starting point, the one who suspended the earth, the one who quenched the abyss, the one who stretched out the firmament, the one who formed the universe,

83. the one who set in motion the stars of heaven, the one who caused those luminaries to shine, the one who made the angels in heaven, the one who established their thrones in that place, the one who by himself fashioned man upon the earth. This was the one who chose you, the one who guided you from Adam to Noah, from Noah to Abraham, from Abraham to Isaac and Jacob and the Twelve Patriarchs.

84. This was the one who guided you into Egypt, and guarded you, and himself kept you well supplied there. This was the one who lighted your route with a column of fire, and provided shade for you by means of a cloud, the one who divided the Red Sea, and led you across it, and scattered your enemy abroad.

85. This is the one who provided you with manna from heaven, the one who gave you water to drink from a rock, the one who established your laws in Horeb, the one who gave you an inheritance in the land, the one who sent out his prophets to you, the one who raised up your kings.

86. This is the one who came to you, the one who healed your suffering ones and who resurrected your dead. This is the one whom you sinned against. This is the one whom you wronged. This is the one whom you killed. This is the one whom you sold for silver, although you asked him for the didrachma.
*
B. Israel Brought to Trial (87-93)*

87. O ungrateful Israel, come here and be judged before me for your ingratitude. How high a price did you place on being created by him? How high a price did you place on the discovery of your fathers? How high a price did you place on the descent into Egypt, and the provision made for you there through the noble Joseph?

88. How high a price did you place on the ten plagues? How high a price did you place on the nightly column of fire, and the daily cloud, and the crossing of the Red Sea? How high a price did you place on the gift of manna from heaven, and the gift of water from the rock, and the gift of law in Horeb, and the land as an inheritance, and the benefits accorded you there?

89. How high a price did you place on your suffering people whom he healed when he was present? Set me a price on the withered hand, which he restored whole to its body.

90. Put me a price on the men born blind, whom he led into light by his voice. Put me a price on those who lay dead, whom he raised up alive from the tomb. Inestimable are the benefits that come to you from him. But you, shamefully, have paid him back with ingratitude, returning to him evil for good, and affliction for favor and death for life–

91. a person for whom you should have died. Furthermore, if the king of some nation is captured by an enemy, a war is started because of him, fortifications are shattered because of him, cities are plundered because of him, ransom is sent because of him, ambassadors are commissioned because of him in order that he might be surrendered, so that either he might be returned if living, or that he might be buried if dead.

92. But you, quite to the contrary, voted against your Lord, whom indeed the nations worshipped, and the uncircumcised admired, and the foreigners glorified, over whom Pilate washed his hands. But as for you–you killed this one at the time of the great feast.

93. Therefore, the feast of unleavened bread has become bitter to you just as it was written: "You will eat unleavened bread with bitter herbs." Bitter to you are the nails which you made pointed. Bitter to you is the tongue which you sharpened. Bitter to you are the false witnesses whom you brought forward. Bitter to you are the fetters which you prepared. Bitter to you are the scourges which you wove. Bitter to you is Judas whom you furnished with pay. Bitter to you is Herod whom you followed. Bitter to you is Caiaphas whom you obeyed. Bitter to you is the gall which you made ready. Bitter to you is the vinegar which you produced. Bitter to you are the thorns which you plucked. Bitter to you are your hands which you bloodied, when you killed your Lord in the midst of Jerusalem.

*C. Gentiles Are Witnesses of Israel's Crime (94-98)*

94. Pay attention, all families of the nations, and observe! An extraordinary murder has taken place in the center of Jerusalem, in the city devoted to God's law, in the city of the Hebrews, in the city of the prophets, in the city thought of as just. And who has been murdered? And who is the murderer? I am ashamed to give the answer, but give it I must. For if this murder had taken place at night, or if he had been slain in a desert place, it would be well to keep silent; but it was in the middle of the main street, even in the center of the city, while all were looking on, that the unjust murder of this just person took place.

95. And thus he was lifted up upon the tree, and an inscription was affixed identifying the one who had been murdered. Who was he? It is painful to tell, but it is more dreadful not to tell. Therefore, hear and tremble because of him for whom the earth trembled.

96. The one who hung the earth in space, is himself hanged; the one who fixed the heavens in place, is himself impaled; the one who firmly fixed all things, is himself firmly fixed to the tree. The Lord is insulted, God has been murdered, the King of Israel has been destroyed by the right hand of Israel.

97. O frightful murder! O unheard of injustice! The Lord is disfigured and he is not deemed worthy of a cloak for his naked body, so that he might not be seen exposed. For this reason the stars turned and fled, and the day grew quite dark, in order to hide the naked person hanging on the tree, darkening not the body of the Lord, but the eyes of men.

98. Yes, even though the people did not tremble, the earth trembled instead; although the people were not afraid, the heavens grew frightened; although the people did not tear their garments, the angels tore theirs; although the people did not lament, the Lord thundered from heaven, and the most high uttered his voice.

D. Israel Questioned and Sentenced to Death (99)

99. Why was it like this, O Israel? You did not tremble for the Lord. You did not fear for the Lord. You did not lament for the Lord, yet you lamented for your firstborn. You did not tear your garments at the crucifixion of the Lord, yet you tore your garments for your own who were murdered. You forsook the Lord; you were not found by him. You dashed the Lord to the ground; you, too, were dashed to the ground, and lie quite dead.

*III. The Final Triumph of Christ (100-105)*

100. But he arose from the dead and mounted up to the heights of heaven. When the Lord had clothed himself with humanity, and had suffered for the sake of the sufferer, and had been bound for the sake of the imprisoned, and had been judged for the sake of the condemned, and buried for the sake of the one who was buried,

101. he rose up from the dead, and cried aloud with this voice: Who is he who contends with me? Let him stand in opposition to me. I set the condemned man free; I gave the dead man life; I raised up the one who had been entombed.

102. Who is my opponent? I, he says, am the Christ. I am the one who destroyed death, and triumphed over the enemy, and trampled Hades under foot, and bound the strong one, and carried off man to the heights of heaven, I, he says, am the Christ.

103. Therefore, come, all families of men, you who have been befouled with sins, and receive forgiveness for your sins. I am your forgiveness, I am the passover of your salvation, I am the lamb which was sacrificed for you, I am your ransom, I am your light, I am your saviour, I am your resurrection, I am your king, I am leading you up to the heights of heaven, I will show you the eternal Father, I will raise you up by my right hand.

104. This is the one who made the heavens and the earth, and who in the beginning created man, who was proclaimed through the law and prophets, who became human via the virgin, who was hanged upon a tree, who was buried in the earth, who was resurrected from the dead, and who ascended to the heights of heaven, who sits at the right hand of the Father, who has authority to judge and to save everything, through whom the Father created everything from the beginning of the world to the end of the age.

105. This is the alpha and the omega. This is the beginning and the end–an indescribable beginning and an incomprehensible end. This is the Christ. This is the king. This is Jesus. This is the general. This is the Lord. This is the one who rose up from the dead. This is the one who sits at the right hand of the Father. He bears the Father and is borne by the Father, to whom be the glory and the power forever. Amen.

The Peri Pascha of Melito. Peace to the one who wrote, and to the one who reads, and to those who love the Lord in simplicity of heart

----------


## helmuth_hubener

*Hallelujah!*

The Story:




Some Music:

----------


## wannaberocker

Happy Easter everyone.

----------


## MelissaWV

Happy Easter to all  

Renewal, hope, and rebirth; regardless of the flavor of your faith (or absence of it), it's a good time to reflect on these themes and do a little spring cleaning of the soul.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Resurrection Day, in the Hebrew Roots of our faith this day, the Firstday (Sunday) after Passover is called "Bikkurim" or the Feast of the FirstFruits.

In Leviticus, Bikkurim was the first of two first fruits celebrations, today is the celebration of the first fruits of the early harvest, and in exactly 50 days is the celebration of the first fruits of the latter harvest.  In the time of Moses this was symbolic of God's blessing of nourishment for the tribes of Israel and the people of the world, and in Jesus's day Bikkurim was shown to symbolize the resurrection or the "first fruits of them that slept," while the second first fruits celebration 50 days later on the Feast of Weeks (Shavuot) was shown to symbolize the pouring out of the Holy Spirit upon the Church.

The timing of God is not our own, and we find through study that the timing of the events in the Gospel which we celebrate today, and 50 days from now were already laid out by God in Leviticus when Moses revealed to the children of Israel the Law of God.

The Triumphal Entry came at the commencement of the week-long Feast of Unleavened Bread, Good Friday (which was probably actually Thursday night in 31AD) arrived on the Feast of the Passover, and the Resurrection Day took place on the first Feast of the Firstfruits, Bikkurim.  The Feast of Weeks, or Pentecost (Shavuot), will soon mark the pouring out of God's Holy Spirit upon His Church.

The Scripture provides us with an interesting way to count the days between Bikkurim and Shavuot, marking each day as a milestone within seven weeks of seven days, followed the next day by Shavuot.  We are called to mark out each day according to it's position in the "omer," (a measure of wheat and barley, ie measuring out the days) such as tomorrow (or today after sunset) we would say "Today is the first day of the first week of the Omer following the Feast of the Firstfruits" and then the second day of the first week, moving on through the first day of the second week, all the way up to the seventh day of the seventh week and the next day being Shavuot, the Feast of Weeks, or Pentecost.

The calendar of God is divided into seven feasts split into Spring and Fall.  The Spring Feasts, Unleavened Bread, Passover, Bikkurim, and Shavuot, all signify what Jesus Christ did in His first physical arrival on Earth when He preached the Gospel, cleansed the Temple, was crucified, rose from the dead, and gave to the Church the gift of the Holy Spirit.  The Fall Feasts of Trumpets, Atonement, and Tabernacles signify what is to come when Christ Returns in the Day of the Lord starting with the Great Trumpet, the cleansing (Physical redemption, spiritual redemption has already been accomplished) of the world, and the Lord sitting as King over the Earth in Jerusalem.

Today, we celebrated the Resurrection of Jesus Christ, who redeemed us from our sins that me might follow Him into the eternity of God.  No matter how ugly our world may become, we know that because He lives, we can face tomorrow come what may, secure in the knowledge that He has overcome death, hell, and the grave, and we being in Him will overcome also in Him, and know the blessing of everlasting life.

Tonight, after sunset, we begin counting seven weeks of seven days, with this night being the first day of the first week of the Omer, measuring out the full blessing of the first fruits of God, until the day following the seventh day of the seventh week, when we celebrate the pouring out of the Holy Spirit of God.

As for me, I like to dedicate the first week of the Omer strictly to the Word of God.  As the psalmist said, "Thy Word, is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path."

Today IS the first day of the first week of the Omer, and in this day, I will celebrate the strong guidance of the Word of God.

----------


## TER

*Sentenced to Immortality*
A Paschal Homily of Blessed Justin of Chelije 
Man sentenced God to death; by His Resurrection, He sentenced man to immortality. In return for a beating, He gives an embrace; for abuse, a blessing; for death, immortality. Man never showed so much hate for God as when he crucified Him; and God never showed more love for man than when He arose. Man even wanted to reduce God to a mortal, but God by His Resurrection made man immortal. The crucified God is Risen and has killed death. Death is no more. Immortality has surrounded man and all the world.

By the Resurrection of the God-Man, human nature has been led irreversibly onto the path of immortality, and has become dreadful to death itself. For before the Resurrection of Christ, death was dreadful to man, but after the Resurrection of Christ, man has become more dreadful to death. When man lives by faith in the Risen God-Man, he lives above death, out of its reach; it is a footstool for his feet: O Death, where is thy sting? O Hades, where is thy victory? (I Corinthians 15:55). When a man belonging to Christ dies, he simply sets aside his body like clothing, in which he will again be vested on the day of Dread Judgement.

Before the Resurrection of the God-Man, death was the second nature of man: life first, death second. But by His Resurrection, the Lord has changed everything: immortality has become the second nature of man, it has become natural for man; and death  unnatural. As before the Resurrection of Christ, it was natural for men to be mortal, so after the Resurrection of Christ, it was natural for men to be immortal.

By sin, man became mortal and transient; by the Resurrection of the God-Man, he became immortal and perpetual. In this is the power, the might, the all-mightiness of the Resurrection of Christ. Without it, there would have been no Christianity. Of all miracles, this is the greatest miracle. All other miracles have it as their source and lead to it. From it grow faith, love, hope, prayer, and love for God. Behold: the fugitive disciples, having run away from Jesus when He died, return to Him because He is risen. Behold: the Centurion confessed Christ as the Son of God when he saw the Resurrection from the grave. Behold: all the first Christians became Christian because the Lord Jesus is risen, because death was vanquished. This is what no other faith has; this is what lifts the Lord Christ above all other gods and men; this is what, in the most undoubted manner, shows and demonstrates that Jesus Christ is the One True God and Lord in all the world.

Because of the Resurrection of Christ, because of His victory over death, men have become, continue to become, and will continue becoming Christians. The entire history of Christianity is nothing other than the history of a unique miracle, namely, the Resurrection of Christ, which is unbrokenly threaded through the hearts of Christians form one day to the next, from year to year, across the centuries, until the Dread Judgment.

Man is born, in fact, not when his mother bring him into the world, but when he comes to believe in the Risen Christ, for then he is born to life eternal, whereas a mother bears children for death, for the grave. The Resurrection of Christ is the mother of us all, all Christians, the mother of immortals. By faith in the Resurrection, man is born anew, born for eternity. That is impossible! says the skeptic. But you listen to what the Risen God-Man says: All things are possible to him that believeth! (Mark 9:23). The believer is he who lives, with all his heart, with all his soul, with all his being, according to the Gospel of the Risen Lord Jesus.

Faith is our victory, by which we conquer death; faith in the Risen Lord Jesus. Death, where is your sting? The sting of death is sin. The Lord has removed the sting of death. Death is a serpent; sin is its fangs. By sin, death puts its poison into the soul and into the body of man. The more sins a man has, the more bites, through which death puts its poison in him.

When a wasp stings a man, he uses all his strength to remove the sting. But when sin wounds him, this sting of death, what should be done? One must call upon the Risen Lord Jesus in faith and prayer, that He may remove the sting of death from the soul. He, in His great loving-kindness, will do this, for He is overflowing with mercy and love. When many wasps attack a mans body and wound it with many stings, that man is poisoned and dies. The same happens with a mans soul, when many sins wound it with their stings: it is poisoned and dies a death with no resurrection.

Conquering sin in himself through Christ, man overcomes death. If you have lived the day without vanquishing a single sin of yours, know that you have become deadened. Vanquish one, two, or three of your sins, and behold: you have become younger than the youth which does not age, young in immortality and eternity. Never forget that to believe in the Resurrection of the Lord Christ means to carry out a continuous fight with sins, with evil, with death.

If a man fights with sins and passions, this demonstrates that he indeed believes in the Risen Lord; if the fights with them, he fights for life eternal. If he does not fight, his faith is in vain. If mans faith is not a fight for immortality and eternity, than tell me, what is it? If faith in Christ does not bring us to resurrection and life eternal, than what use is it to us? If Christ is not risen, that meant that neither sin nor death has been vanquished, than why believe in Christ? For the one who by faith in the Risen Lord fights with each of his sins there will be affirmed in him gradually the feeling that Christ is indeed risen, has indeed vanquished the sting of sin, has indeed vanquished death on all the fronts of combat. Sin gradually diminishes the soul in man, driving it into death, transforming it from immortality to mortality, from incorruption to corruption. The more the sins, the more the mortal man. If man does not feel immortality in himself, know that he is in sins, in bad thoughts, in languid feelings. Christianity is an appeal: Fight with death until the last breath, fight until a final victory has been reached. Every sin is a desertion; every passion is a retreat; every vice is a defeat.

One need not be surprised that Christians also die bodily. This is because the death of the body is sowing. The mortal body is sown, says the Apostle Paul, and it grows, and is raised in an immortal body (I Corinthians 15:42-44). The body dissolves, like a sown seed, that the Holy Spirit may quicken and perfect it. If the Lord Christ had not been risen in body, what use would it have for Him? He would not have saved the entire man. If His body did not rise, then why was He incarnate? Why did He take on Himself flesh, if He gave it nothing of His Divinity?

If Christ is not risen, then why believe in Him? To be honest, I would never have believed in Him had He not risen and had not therefore vanquished death. Our greatest enemy was killed and we were given immortality. Without this, our world is a noisy display of revolting stupidity and despair, for neither in Heaven nor under Heaven is there a greater stupidity than this world without the Resurrection; and there is not a greater despair than this life without immortality. There is no being in a single world more miserable than man who does not believe in the resurrection of the dead. It would have been better for such a man never to have been born.

In our human world, death is the greatest torment and inhumane horror. Freedom from this torment and horror is salvation. Such a salvation was given the race of man by the Vanquisher of death  the Risen God-Man. He related to us all the mystery of salvation by His Resurrection. To be saved means to assure our body and soul of immortality and life eternal. How do we attain this? By no other way than by a theanthropic life, a new life, a life in the Risen Lord, in and by the Lords Resurrection.

For us Christians, our life on earth is a school in which we learn how to assure ourselves of resurrection and life eternal. For what use is this life if we cannot acquire by it life eternal? But, in order to be resurrected with the Lord Christ, man must first suffer with Him, and live His life as his own. If he does this, then on Pascha he can say with Saint Gregory the Theologian: Yesterday I was crucified with Him, today I live with Him; yesterday I was buried with Him, today I rise with Him (Troparion 2, Ode 3, Matins, Pascha).

Christs Four Gospels are summed up in only four words. They are: Христос воскресе! Ваистину воскресе! (Christ is Risen! Indeed He is risen!). In each of these words is a Gospel, and in the Four Gospels is all the meaning of all Gods world, visible and invisible. When all knowledge and all the thoughts of men are concentrated in the cry of the Paschal salutation, Christ is Risen!, then immortal joy embraces all beings and in joy responds: Indeed He is risen!

----------


## TER

By Nikephoros Kallistos Xanthopoulos
We call the present Feast Pascha, which means Passover in the Hebrew language; for this is the day on which God originally brought the world into existence from non-being. It was on this day that He conveyed the people of Israel across the Red Sea and snatched them out of the hands of Pharaoh; on this day also, descending from Heaven, He came to dwell in the Virgins womb. And now, after snatching the whole of mankind from the depths of Hades, He has raised it up to Heaven and restored to it the ancient dignity of incorruption. But when He descended to Hades, He did not resurrect all, but only those who chose to believe in Him. He freed the souls of the Saints from all the ages who were being forcibly held by Hades, and allowed all of them to ascend to Heaven. For this reason, rejoicing exceedingly, we celebrate the Resurrection with splendor, offering an image of the joy in which our nature abounds through the tender mercy of God. Likewise, demonstrating the destruction of enmity and our unity with God and the Angels themselves, we give each other the customary kiss of peace.

The Resurrection of the Lord took place in this manner. While the soldiers were guarding the tomb, around the middle of the night an earthquake occurred; for an Angel came down and removed the stone from the door of the sepulchre. On beholding this, the guards fled, and thus the women were afforded their opportunity at the end of the Sabbath, that is, around the middle of Saturday night. The Resurrection was made known first to the Mother of God, who sat opposite the tomb with Mary Magdalene, as St. Matthew says. But in order that the Resurrection should not be a matter of doubt, on account of the familiarity of the Lords Mother, the Evangelists say: He appeared first to Mary Magdalene. It was she who saw the Angel on the stone and, stooping down to look, saw the Angels inside the tomb; these Angels announced the Resurrection of the Lord. For He is risen, they said, He is not here; behold the place where they laid Him. Therefore, on hearing these words, she ran to the most ardent among the Disciples, Peter and John, and told them the glad tidings of the Resurrection. As she was returning with Mary, Christ encountered them, saying: Rejoice! For it was fitting that the sex which first heard the words, in pain thou shalt bring forth children, should be the first to hear this joy. Overcome with love, they approached and touched His immaculate feet, wishing to recognize Him more precisely. The Apostles came to the tomb; and Peter stooped down to look inside the tomb and departed, while John went inside and looked more searchingly, and touched the linen clothes and the napkin.

Mary Magdalene returned with other women at dawn so as to confirm with greater certainty what had been seen. Standing outside, she lamented, but when she stooped to look inside the tomb, she saw two Angels shining with radiance, reproving her, as it were, and saying: Lady, why weepest thou, whom seekest thou? Seek ye Jesus of Nazareth, Who was crucified? He is risen; He is not here. And at once they arose in fear, seeing the Lord. Turning round, she saw Christ standing; thinking Him to be the gardener (for the tomb was in a garden), she said: Sir, if thou hast borne Him hence, tell me where thou hast laid Him, and I will take Him away. When she beckoned again to the Angels, the Savior said to Magdalene: Mary. And she, perceiving the sweet and familiar voice of Christ, wanted to touch Him. But He said: Touch Me not; for I am not yet ascended to My Father, as thou thyself dost reason, still supposing Me to be a man; but go to My brethren, and tell them all that thou hast seen and heard. Magdalene did this. As day dawned again, she came to the tomb with the other women. Those who were with John and Salome arrived at sunrise; and, to put it simply, the women came to the tomb in different groups, among them being the Theotokos; for she is the one whom the Gospel calls Mary, the mother of Joses; this Joses was a son of Joseph. It is, however, unclear at what hour the Lord arose: some say that it was at the first cockcrow, others that it was when the earthquake occurred, and others suggest different times.

After these events, some of the guards went and reported to the high priests what had happened; the latter, putting money in their hands, persuaded them to say that Christs Disciples had come by night and stolen Him. In the evening of the same day, when the Disciples had gathered together through fear of the Jews and the doors were securely shut, Christ came to themfor His body was incorruptand greeted them with the customary greeting, Peace. On seeing Him, they rejoiced exceedingly, and when Christ breathed on them they received the energy of the All-holy Spirit more perfectly.

This is how the Lords Resurrection took place on the third day. The evening of Thursday and the day of Friday (for this is how the Hebrews measure the period of twenty-four hours) are one day. The night of Friday and the whole of Saturday are another period of twenty-four hours; this is the second day. The night of Saturday and the day of Sunday are another period of twenty-four hours; this is the third day.

To Him be glory and dominion unto the ages of ages. Amen.

----------


## TER

To my brothers and sisters in Christ who celebrate Holy Pascha today!  Christ is risen!!!

----------


## AFPVet

Except the sabbath day and resurrection day fell on a Saturday—not on the pagan day of Sunday.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> 


I'm sorry, but Jesus didn't look anything like that.

----------


## lib3rtarian



----------


## TER

> Except the sabbath day and resurrection day fell on a Saturday—not on the pagan day of Sunday.


Except the testimony of the Church long before you were born and will go on long after your flesh turns to dust speak directly against your statement.  The onus is for you to prove you are right against 2000 consecutive years of testimony and witness. 

Anyways, Christ is risen now for all eternity, and whether one chooses to celebrate it on the Sabbath over the Lord's Day (as it has been with the Apostles),  the gospel remains the same and the truth will overcome.

I wish you a blessed Pascha to you and your family!

----------


## Origanalist

> Except the testimony of the Church long before you were born and will go on long after your flesh turns to dust speak directly against your statement.  The onus is for you to prove you are right against 2000 consecutive years of testimony and witness. 
> 
> Anyways, Christ is risen now for all eternity, and whether one chooses to celebrate it on the Sabbath over the Lord's Day (as it has been with the Apostles),  the gospel remains the same and the truth will overcome.
> 
> I wish you a blessed Pascha to you and your family!


And the same to you TER. I really enjoy your threads.

----------


## TER

On the Holy Pascha

_By St. Hesychios of Jerusalem_ [1]

*1. Τhe call of the royal trumpet.*  It is a sacred and royal trumpet that calls us again to this spiritual theater, the Paschal celebration in the Church. This trumpet was filled with sounds in Bethlehem, because it was there that God was born as man. Bethlehem was the beginning. But this trumpet was fired, reached its full blast in Zion, Jerusalem. Because it was in Jerusalem that the Cross was raised and the Resurrection took place. The Cross was the hummer and the Resurrection the anvil. It is impossible to everyone to speak worthily of its beauty, to describe its wondrous splendor, to recount the divine kingdom which emerges from it, to touch it and to explore it.

*2. Its message: the dead God who cancels death.* This paschal trumpet invites us to revisit the grave which gives birth to life, the sepulcher of corruption which becomes the bearer of incorruption, the three-day rest[2] which puts the Bridegroom to sleep, and the bridal chamber from which the bride emerges uncorrupted after the marriage. It tells us that the grave guards one who is dead,[3] but the earth is shaken by Him who is God.[4] The body says that He is dead, but the miracle cries out that He is God. The burial testifies that He is dead, but the resurrection demonstrates that He is God. The tears of the women confess Him to be dead,[5] but the words of the angels confess Him to be God.[6] Joseph prepares His internment as dead,[7] but He who is interred as man is God who denudes and abolishes death. The soldiers guard Him as dead, but the guards of the gates of Hades encounter Him and shrivel with fear.

*3. The main theme: the mystery of the Godman*. Who then is this dead God, is He two or one? No He is not two, but one, man and God, God and man. You cannot speak of Him as this one and that one, i.e. as one person and another person, nor as another thing in another person, nor another thing through another person. This One is “God the Word who became incarnate,”[8] became man, and conjoined by His will in a manner ineffable and these (human) things with those (divine) things. To Him belong both the flesh and the Godhead – the flesh which He offered in order to accomplish the sufferings, and the Godhead which He used in order to achieve the signs and miracles. As it is illegitimate to sever the flesh from the Word, so it is necessary to conjoin the sufferings with the miracles. Because, He who “descended into Hades”[9] is also the one who freed the dead as God. How else would the angels minister at the grave? How else would they appear to the women “dressed in white”[10] as representatives of the bridegroom? How else would they say, “Do you seek Jesus who was crucified? He is not here. He is risen as He had fore-announced it?”[11] Heaven, then, is His “place,”[12] and there you should send the “ointments.”[13] “He is Risen” by Himself.[14] We did not raise Him. We only “rolled” the stone for your sake.[15] The grace was empty before we came down to it. He is risen as He himself had fore-announced it.[16]

*4. The Witness of the Prophets*. The angel also said that neither the prophets could explain the mystery although they fore-announced it. Hosea spoke about the time of the Resurrection. Isaiah fore-saw it, but did not know how it would be accomplished. The prophesy of Hosea is as follows: “Come and let us return to the Lord our God, because He has captured us and will heal us, He will wound us and will attend to our wounds within two days. On the third day we shall rise again and will live in His presence.”[17] Listen also to the words of Isaiah: “Lebanon was made low and Sharon was changed into swamps. Galilee and Carmel will be exalted. Because now I will rise again, says the Lord; now I will be glorified; now I will be exalted. Now you will see, and will be brought to shame.”[18] To the Jews were these words addressed. “Now I will rise again,” because now I will raise Adam, who was thrown into death by the transgression. “Now I will be glorified,” because I will demonstrate to the nations the impassibility of My passion. “Now I will be exalted,” because now I will raise to heaven your “firstfruits,”[19] and will raise “the form of the servant”[20] which I took from you to heaven and place it on the Cherubic throne. “Now you will see,” the types to be removed and the truth to blossom (open like a bud). “Now you will be brought to shame,” because of the words which you used in order to slander Me; because you were defeated from the events; because the glory belongs to God, to the Father and to the Son and to the Holy Spirit, now and always and into the ages of the ages, Amen.

-----------

[1] The presbyter Hesychios was a teacher in Jerusalem during the first half of the 5th century AD. He was distinguished for his exegesis of the Bible and for his Sermons. The original text of the present Homily was published by Michel Aubineau in Subsidia Hagiographica 59 (1978) σσ. 112-116.

[2] (Matth. 27:63)

[3] (Matth. 27:62-66)

[4] (Matth. 28:2)

[5] (John 20:13)

[6] (Matth.28:5-6, Μark 16:6-7, Luke 24:5-7)

[7] (Matth.27:57-60, Μark 15:42-46, Luke 23:50-53, John 19:38-42)

[8] (John 1:14)

[9] (Εph. 4:9-10)

[10] (Matth.28:3, Mark 16:5, John 20:12, Luke24:4)

[11] (Matth.28:5-6, Mark 16:6)

[12] (Matth.28:6, Mark 16:6)

[13] (Luke 23:56, 24:1 Μark 16:1)

[14] (Matth.28:6, Μark 16:6)

[15] (Matth.28:2, Μark 16:3-4, Luke 24:2)

[16] (Matth.28:6)

[17] (Hosea 6:1-2)

[18] (Isaiah 33:9-11)

[19] (I Cor. 15:20)

[20] (Phil. 2:6)

Source: Translated by Protoresbyter George Dion Dragas. PhD. DD

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Limited AtonementThe Heart of the Gospel
> 
> What did Christ accomplish in His death on the cross? This is a question that every believer must study and think about. This is the very heart of the Gospel. And yet today, the issue of Limited Atonement confuses many. There are many so-called "Four Point Calvinists," who accept all of TULIP except for the L-Limited Atonement. Yet Limited Atonement is precisely where Calvinism is strongest. It is here that Reformed doctrine shines forth the brightest and strongest. The issue can be put forward simply. Did Christ die for all the sins of all men or did He die for the sins of a certain group of people (the Elect)? 
> 
> The average Christian will answer that Christ died for all. The average Christian will also assert, rightfully so, that Christ's death was sufficient to save-it was all that was needed for salvation. However, an immediate problem arises because there are still some who are damned. 
> 
> If Christ's death was for all the sins of all men, then why are some damned? The Arminian will say that it is because of unbelief, or it is because the sinner rejected Christ, that caused the damnation of an individual. But is unbelief itself a sin? Is rejecting Christ a sin? If so, then it is a sin that Christ has died for (if Christ died for all the sins of all men), and it is a sin that has already been atoned for. In such a case, why would a person who rejects Christ be damned? And if it is not a sin for someone to reject Christ or to not believe in Him, then why would that cause their damnation? If they are damned for something apart from sin, is that just of God? 
> 
> If unbelief is not a sin, then the sinner cannot be damned for unbelief! If we instead say that Christ died for most of the sins of all men, but not for the sin of unbelief, then how can any be saved? If there is sin that Christ did not atone for, then we would have to find some way to atone for it ourselves. But the wages of any sin is eternal death-eternal damnation. We have all experienced unbelief before we became Christians. How then can we be saved from that sin of unbelief if Christ did not die for it? The only option available is that Christ died for all the sins of all the Elect only. It is the only logical possibility. 
> ...


...

----------


## sailingaway

I love reading your posts, TER!

Happy Easter, all!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm sorry, but Jesus didn't look anything like that.


One of the few things I agree with you about.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I love reading your posts, TER!
> 
> Happy Easter, all!


+1  С пасхой, всем!

----------


## abacabb

He has risen indeed, hallelujah!

----------


## robert9712000

HE IS RISEN INDEED!

----------


## tod evans

Happy Easter ya'll.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## jkr

here is to the ONE who is worthy, my HERO Yeshua Ben Yoseph!

take _your_ time, we'll wait for you.

"celebrate NOT my birth, but my death"...and resurrection

----------


## Lucille

Truly, He is Risen!



http://voxday.blogspot.com/2013/03/christ-is-risen.html

_"On the evening of that first day of the week, when the disciples were together, with the doors locked for fear of the Jewish leaders, Jesus came and stood among them and said, Peace be with you! After he said this, he showed them his hands and side. The disciples were overjoyed when they saw the Lord.

Again Jesus said, Peace be with you! As the Father has sent me, I am sending you. And with that he breathed on them and said, Receive the Holy Spirit. If you forgive anyones sins, their sins are forgiven; if you do not forgive them, they are not forgiven. 

Now Thomas, one of the Twelve, was not with the disciples when Jesus came. So the other disciples told him, We have seen the Lord! But he said to them, Unless I see the nail marks in his hands and put my finger where the nails were, and put my hand into his side, I will not believe. 

A week later his disciples were in the house again, and Thomas was with them. Though the doors were locked, Jesus came and stood among them and said, Peace be with you!  Then he said to Thomas, Put your finger here; see my hands. Reach out your hand and put it into my side. Stop doubting and believe. 

Thomas said to him, My Lord and my God! 

Then Jesus told him, Because you have seen me, you have believed; blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed."
- John 20:19-29_ 




> Remember, sooner or later, EVERY knee will bow.  Sooner or later, EVERYONE will acknowledge that Jesus Christ is Lord.

----------


## Petar



----------


## abacabb

> HE IS RISEN INDEED!


Thanks for the correction. I do the greeting once a year, I'm rusty.

----------


## TER

The following story was told by the cardiologist of Elder Porphyrios, Dr. George Papazahos, when he visited the Elder in his cell one Bright Tuesday following Pascha:

I went to see him as a doctor. After the cardiological examination and the usual cardiogram, he asked that I not leave.

I sat on the stool near his bed. His face was shining with joy. He asked me:

"Do you know the hymn which says, 'Let us celebrate the death of death...?'"

"Yes Elder, I know it."

"Say it."

I began to say it quickly. "Let us celebrate the death of death, the destruction of hades, the beginning of eternal life. And leaping for joy, we celebrate the Cause, the only blessed and most glorious God of our fathers."

"Did you understand it?"

"Of course I understood." I thought he was asking me about its interpretation.

He made a sudden movement with his hand and told me:

"You understood nothing, George my man! You said it like a hurried chanter. Listen to what fearful things this hymn says: Christ by His Resurrection did not cross us over a lake, over a crack in the earth, over a canal, over a river like the Red Sea. He brought us over an abyss, of which it was impossible for man to cross alone. For centuries we awaited this Pascha, for this passage. Christ brought us from death to life. This is why today we 'celebrate the death of death, the destruction of hades'. Death is lost. Do you understand? Today we celebrate 'the beginning of eternal life', a life near Him."

He spoke with enthusiasm and conviction. He was moved. He paused for a moment then continued more loudly:

"Now chaos, death, and hades do not exist. Now there is all joy, thanks to the Resurrection of our Christ. Together with Him human nature was resurrected. Now we can be resurrected and live eternally near Him. What happiness is in the Resurrection! 'And leaping for joy, we celebrate the Cause.' Have you ever seen the little goats now in the Spring who jump on the grass? They eat a little from their mother and begin to jump again? This is what it means to leap - to jump. This is how we should also jump for unspeakable joy at the Resurrection of our Lord and our own."

He stopped speaking again. I breathed in a joyous atmosphere. He continued:

"Can I give you some advice? In your every sorrow, in your every failure, concentrate for a moment within yourself and say this hymn slowly-slowly. You will see that the greatest thing in your life - and in the life of the whole world - happened. The Resurrection of Christ, our salvation. And you will realize that everything that is upside down which is occurring will seem to you very small to spoil your mood."

He squeezed my hand saying:

"I pray that you leap for joy, looking at the chaos behind you from which the Risen Christ crossed you over, 'the only blessed of our fathers'. Chant now 'Christ is Risen!'"

----------


## PSYOP

I'm a Gnostic, not a Christian, but those are absolutely stunning paintings.

----------


## Falcon63

> I'm a Gnostic


Oh lawdy...

----------


## TER

*The Firstborn From The Dead*


By Metropolitan Hierotheos of Nafpaktos

The Resurrection of Christ, the premier event in the mystery of the divine economy, gives us each year the opportunity to delve into this event and little by little to engage the mystery of the Resurrection with our own resurrection. Besides, this is the purpose for the establishment of the annual festive cycle of Pascha.

In the joy of the Resurrection of Christ we should be reminded that Christ in Holy Scripture and devotional texts is characterized as "firstborn". Besides, in one of the Resurrectional hymns we chant: "He became the firstborn of the dead" (πρωτότοκος των νεκρών εγένετο).

The word "firstborn" (πρωτότοκος) refers to the first child of a family. This name is assigned to Christ in many ways. The Apostle Paul writes that the Son and Word of God is "the firstborn of all creation" (Col. 1:15), "the firstborn of many brethren" (Rom. 5:29) and "the firstborn from the dead" (Col. 1:18).

Saint John of Damascus, analyzing these Scriptural phrases, says that the Son and Word of God is called "the firstborn of all creation" as the Only-begotten who was born from God the Father before all ages, though creation was created in time. This is why Christ is called firstborn and not first-created. He is also characterized as "firstborn of many brethren" because in His Incarnation He received flesh similar to ours, when He was born the firstborn from His mother, and we are brethren except that He is by nature the Son of God, while we are sons of God by Grace. This is why He told His disciples: "I ascend unto My Father and your Father" (Jn. 20:17).

Within this perspective, Christ is the firstborn from the dead, because He raised Himself up first as God, and then gave this gift to us. The Apostle Paul confesses: "And He is the Head of the Body, the Church: who is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead; that in all things He might have the preeminence" (Col. 1:18). Christ is the Head of the Church and has preeminence above everyone. As Christ is the firstborn of all creation, because He was born before all ages, so also He is firstborn from the dead before others. And before Him some rose from the dead by His power, but they died again. But He, with the power of His Divinity, raised His Body and remains throughout the ages alive. He was the first who emerged from Hades and arose. Saint John Chrysostom writes that He who is above all others in heaven merged Himself with those upon the earth, and in this way "He is always first; the first above, the first in the Church... first in the resurrection."

From this teaching we derive many spiritual meanings that would be good for us to recognize.

The *first* is that Christ is the first in the Church. The Risen Christ is Head of the Church and no one else. The Bishops are Heads of the Church in type and place and cannot exceed Christ. Nobody can exceed Christ who is the Head of the Church. Everyone must obey His commands and Christ acts through the Church, which is His Body. Christ and the Church are closely linked.

The *second* is that the Resurrection of Christ heralds our own resurrection at the appointed time, when Christ will come to judge the living and the dead. In as much as our big brother arose, this means he will raise us also. The image of the swimmer is very characteristic. First the swimmer's head emerges from the water, then his body comes out. Thus, Christ first arose, and then will follow the members of His Body, all His brethren, who even now partake of this life. For all those who live as members of the Body of Christ can live the resurrection, even if they are found to be in the salty sea of this life, since their head, Christ, is found outside of this sea and in this way they breath spiritual oxygen. This is why the sacred Chrysostom writes in his Catechetical Homily: "For Christ, being risen from the dead, is become the first fruits of those who have fallen asleep." Thus, Christ is the firstborn of the dead, that is, the beginning of the departed.

The *third* spiritual meaning is that the phrase "firstborn from the dead", which is associated with the phrase "God raised him up, loosing the pangs of death" (Acts 2:24), states that the resurrection of the dead is a birth (τόκος). According to Saint Nikodemos the Hagiorite, man is given three births: birth according to the flesh from his parents, spiritual birth from Holy Baptism, and eschatological birth from his resurrection which will happen at the Second Coming of Christ. Christ also is called firstborn according to these three births: after His birth from the Virgin He was presented in the Temple, after Baptism He presented to God His perfect love by His victory over the temptations of the devil, and by His resurrection He ascended into heaven and was presented to God the Father as the beginning of those to be resurrected and ascended. This is why the day of the death of the saints is called a birthday, and this is how it is celebrated; they are born in the Kingdom of God.

The Risen Christ we celebrate these days is the firstborn from the dead, our firstborn and greatest brother who arose, triumphing over death, sin and the devil. And we His brethren, by His power can be raised and conquer death, the sin and the devil. This is our greatest solace, our only hope. By the birth from our parents we are humans. With our Baptism we became Christians. With our resurrection, first the spiritual one from sin and then the bodily one at the appointed time, we will live eternally with Christ who is risen from the dead. Our goal is to live forever as brethren in Christ, when He, our first brother, will help us participate in His victory, and gain hope, light and life.

----------


## TER

*The Gospel of the Resurrection*

_By Fr. George Florovsky_

Death is a catastrophe for man; this is the basic principle of the whole of Christian anthropology. Man is an amphibious being, both spiritual and corporeal, and so he was created by God. Body belongs organically to the unity of human existence. And this was perhaps the most striking novelty in the original Christian message. The preaching of the Resurrection as well as the preaching of the Cross was foolishness and a stumbling–block to Gentiles. St. Paul had already been called a "babbler" by the Athenian philosophers just "because he proclaimed to them Jesus and the resurrection" (Acts XVII:18, cf. v.32). The Greek mind was always rather disgusted by the body. The attitude of an average Greek in early Christian times was strongly influenced by Platonic or Orphic ideas, and it was a common opinion that the body was a kind of a "prison", in which the fallen soul was incarcerated and confined. The Greeks dreamt rather of a complete and final disincarnation. And the Christian belief in a coming Resurrection could only confuse and frighten the Gentile mind. It meant simply that the prison will be everlasting, that the imprisonment will be renewed again and for ever. The expectation of a bodily resurrection would befit rather an earthworm suggested Celsus, and he jeered in the name of common sense. He nicknamed Christians a "philosomaton genos", a "flesh–loving crew" (ap. Origen, Contra Celsum, V:14 and VII:36). The great Plotinus was of the same opinion. "The true awakening is the true resurrection from the body, not with the body. For resurrection with the body would be simply a passage from one sleep to another, to some other dwelling. The only true awakening is an escape from all bodies, since they are by nature opposite to the nature of the soul. Both the origin, and the life and the decay of bodies show that they do not correspond to the nature of the souls" (Plotinus, Ennead. III: 6:6). With all Greek philosophers the fear of impurity was much stronger than the dread of sin. Indeed, sin to them just meant impurity. This "lower nature", body and flesh, a corporeal and gross substance, was utterly resented as the source and vehicle of evil. Evil comes from pollution, not from the perversion of the will. One must be liberated and cleansed front this filth. And at this point Christianity brings a new conception of the body as well. From the very beginning Docetism was rejected as the most destructive of temptations, a sort of dark anti–gospel, proceeding from the Anti–Christ (I John IV: 2–3). And St. Paul emphatically preaches "the redemption of our body" (Romans VIII:23). And again: "not for that we would be unclothed, but that we would be clothed, that what is mortal may he swallowed up by life" (2 Cor. V:4). This is just an antithesis to Plotinus’ thesis…

St. John Chrysostom commented: "He deals a death–blow here to those who depreciate the physical nature and revile our flesh. It is not flesh, as he would say, that we put off from ourselves, but corruption. the body is one thing, corruption is another. Nor is the body corruption, nor corruption the body. True, the body is corrupt, but it is not corruption. The body dies, but it is not death. The body is the work of God, but death and corruption entered in by sin. Therefore, he says, I would put off from myself that strange thing which is not proper to me. And that strange thing is not the body, but corruption. The future life shatters and abolishes not the body, but that which clings to it, corruption and death" (De resurr. mortuorum, 6). St. Chrysostom, no doubt, gives here the common feeling of the Church. "We must also wait for the spring of the body", as a Latin apologist of the 2nd century put it, "expectandum nobis etiam et corporis ver est" (Minutius Felix, Octavius, 34). One Russian writer, speaking of the catacombs, aptly recalls these words. "There are no words which could better render the impression of jubilant serenity, the feeling of rest and unbound peacefulness of the early Christian burial place. Here the body lies, like wheat under the winter shroud, awaiting, anticipating and foretelling the otherworldly eternal Spring" (V. Ern, Letters on Christian Rome, 1913). This was the simile used by St. Paul. "So also is the resurrection of the dead. It is sown in corruption: it is raised in incorruption" (I Cor. XV:42). The earth, as it were, is sown with human ashes in order that it may bring forth fruit, by the power of God, on the Great Day. "Like seed cast on the earth, we do not perish when we die, but having been sown, we rise" (St. Athanasius, De Incarnatione, 21). Each grave is already the shrine of incorruption.

The resurrection, however, is no mere return or repetition. The Christian dogma of the General Resurrection is not that eternal return which was professed by the Stoics. The resurrection is the true renewal, the transfiguration, the reformation of the whole creation. Not just a return of what had passed away, but a heightening, a fulfillment of something better and more perfect. "And that which thou sowest, thou sowest not that body which shall be, but bare grain… It is sown a natural body; it is raised a spiritual body" (1 Cor. XV:37, 44). A profound change will take place. And yet the individual identity will be preserved. St. Paul's distinction between the "natural" body ("soma physikon") and the "spiritual" body ("soma pneumatikon") obviously calls for a further interpretation. And probably we have to collate it with another distinction he makes in Phil. III:21: the body "of our humiliation and the body of His glory"... Yet the mystery passes our knowledge and imagination. "It has not yet appeared what we shall be" (I John III:2).

But as it is, Christ has risen from the dead, the first–fruits of those who have fallen asleep (I Cor. XV:20). The great "three days of death", triduum mortis, were the mysterious days of the Resurrection. As it is explained in the Synaxarion of that day: "On Great and Holy Saturday do we celebrate the divine — bodily burial of Our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ and His descent into Hades, by which, being called from corruption, our race passed to life eternal. This was not merely the eve of salvation. It was already the very day of salvation. "This is the blessed Sabbath, this is the day of rest, whereon the only Begotten Son of God has, rested from all His deeds" (Matins of Good Saturday). In His flesh the Lord is resting in the grave, and His flesh is not abandoned by his Divinity. "Though Thy Temple was destroyed in the hour of the Passion, yet even then one was the Hypostasis of Thy Divinity and Thy flesh" (Matins of Good Saturday, Canon, 6th canticle, 1st troparion; the canon is by Cosmas of Maioum). The Lord’s flesh does not therefore suffer corruption, for it abides in the very bosom of the Life, in the Hypostasis of the Word, Who is Life. And in this incorruption the Body has been transfigured into a state of glory. The body of humiliation has been buried, and the body of the glory rose from the grave. In the death of Jesus the powerlessness of death over Him was revealed. In the fullness of His human nature Our Lord was mortal. And He actually died. Yet death did not hold Him. "It was not possible that He should be holden of it" (Acts II:24) As St. John Chrysostom puts it, "death itself in holding Him pangs as in travail, and was sore beset..., and He so rose as never to die" (in Acta, hom. VII; cf. the Consecration — Prayer in the Liturgy of St. Basil). He is Life Everlasting, and by the very fact of His death He destroys death. His very descent into Hades, into the realm of death, is the mighty manifestation of Life. By the descent into Hades He, as it were, quickens death itself. In the first Adam the inherent potentiality of death by disobedience and fall was actualized and disclosed. In the second Adam the potentiality of immortality by obedience was sublimated and actualized into the impossibility of death "for as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive" (I Cor. XV:2). The whole fabric of human nature in Christ proved to be stable and strong. The disembodiment of the soul was not consummated into a rupture. Even in common death of man, as St. Gregory of Nyssa pointed out, the separation of soul and body is never absolute: a certain connection is still there. In the death of Christ this connection proved to be not only a "connection of knowledge": His soul never ceased to be the "vital power" of the body. Thus this death in all its reality, as a true separation and disembodiment, was rather like a sleep. "Then was man’s death shown to be but a sleep" as St. John of Damascus says (Office for the Burial of a Priest, Stikhira idiomela by St. John of Damascus). The reality of death is not yet abolished, but its powerlessness is revealed. The Lord really and truly died. But in His death in an eminent measure the "dynamis of the resurrection" was manifest, which is latent in every death. To His death the glorious simile of the corn of wheat can be applied to its full extent (John XII:24). In the body of the Incarnate One the interim between death and resurrection is foreshortened. "It is sown in dishonor: it is raised in glory: it is sown in weakness: it is raised in power; it is sown a natural body: it is raised a spiritual body" (I Cor. XV: 43–44). In the death of the Incarnate One this mysterious growth of the seed was consummated in three days: Triduum mortis. "He suffered not the temple of His body to remain long dead, but just having shown it dead by the contact of death, straightway raised it in the third day, and raised with it also the sigh of victory over death, that is, the incorruption and impassibility manifested in the body". In these words St. Athanasius brings forward the victorious and resurrecting character of the death of Christ (De Incarnatione, 26). In this mysterious "triduum mortis", the body of Our Lord has been transfigured into a body of glory, and has been clothed in power and light. The seed matures. And the Lord rises from the dead, as a Bridegroom comes forth from the chamber. This was accomplished by the power of God, as also the General Resurrection will in the last day be accomplished by the power of God. And in the Resurrection the Incarnation is completed and consummated a victorious manifestation of Life within human nature, a grafting of immortality into the human composition.

The Resurrection of Christ was a victory not over His death only, but over death in general. "We celebrate the death of death, the downfall of Hades, and the beginning of a life new and everlasting" (Easter Canon 2nd canticle, 2nd troparion). In His resurrection the whole of humanity, all human nature, is co-resurrected with Him: "the human race is clothed in incorruption". Co-resurrected — not indeed in the sense that all are actually raised from the grave: men do still die. But the hopelessness of dying is abolished: death is rendered powerless. St. Paul is quite emphatic on this point. "But if there be no resurrection of the dead, then is Christ not risen… For if the dead rise not, then is not Christ risen" (I Cor. XV: 13, 16). St. Paul obviously meant to say that the Resurrection of Christ would become meaningless if it were not a universal accomplishment, if the whole Body were not implicitly "pre–resurrected" with the Head. And faith in Christ itself would lose any sense and become empty and vain: there would be nothing to believe in. "And if Christ be not risen, your faith is vain" (v. 17). Apart from the hope of the General Resurrection, belief in Christ itself would be vain and to no purpose; it would only be vainglory. "But now is Christ risen"… and herein lies the victory of Life. "It is true, we still die as before, says St. John Chrysostom, but we do not remain in death; and this is not to die... The power and very reality of death is just this, that a dead man has no possibility of returning to life… But if after death he is to be quickened and moreover to be given a better life, then this is no longer death, but a falling asleep" (In Hebrews, hom. XVII,2). The same conception is found in St. Athanasius. The "condemnation of death" is abolished. "Corruption ceasing and being put away by the grace of Resurrection, we are henceforth dissolved for a time only, according to our bodies’ mortal nature; like seeds cast into the earth, we do not perish, but sown in the earth we shall rise again, death being brought to nought by the grace of the Saviour" (De Incarnatione, 21). All will rise. From henceforth every disembodiment is but temporary. The dark vale of Hades is abolished by the power of the life–giving Cross.

St. Gregory of Nyssa strongly stresses time organic interdependence of the Cross and the Resurrection. He makes two points especially: the unity of the Divine Hypostasis, in which the soul and body of Christ are linked together even in their mortal separation and the utter sinlessness of Christ. And then he proceeds: "When our nature following its proper course, had even in Him been advanced to the separation of soul and body, He knitted together again the disconnected elements, cementing them together, as it were, with a cement of His Divine power, and recombining what was severed in a union never to be broken. And this is the Resurrection, namely the return, after they have been dissolved, of those elements that have been before linked together, into an indissoluble union through a mutual incorporation; in order that thus the primal grace which invested humanity might be recalled, and we restored to the everlasting life, when the vice that has been mixed up with our kind has evaporated through our dissolution… For as the principle of death took its rise in one person and passed on in succession through the whole of human kind, in like manner the principle of the Resurrection extends from one person to the whole of humanity… For when, in that concrete humanity which He had taken to Himself, the soul after the dissolution returned to the body, then this uniting of the several portions passes, as by a new principle, in equal force upon the whole human race. This then is the mystery of God's plan with regard to His death and His resurrection from the dead" (Orat. cat. 16). In other words, Christ’s resurrection is a restoration of the fullness and wholeness of human existence, a re–creation of the whole human race, a "new creation". St. Gregory follows here faithfully in the steps of St. Paul. There is the same contrast and parallelism of the two Adams.

The General Resurrection is the consummation of the Resurrection of Our Lord, the consummation of His victory over death and corruption. And beyond the historical time there will be the future Kingdom, "the life of the age to come". Then, at the close, for the whole creation the "Blessed Sabbath", the very "day of rest", the mysterious "Seventh day of Creation", will be inaugurated for ever. The expected is as yet inconceivable. But the pledge is given. Christ is risen.

----------


## TER

> Oh lawdy...


Why would you negative rep my previous post with "LOL"?  You continue to mock Christians as if it is some sport?  Does that make you feel you tough and strong?  Do you not wish to have any Christian friends?  Would you rather make them your enemies?

----------


## Falcon63

> Why would you negative rep my previous post with "LOL"?  You continue to mock Christians as if it is some sport?  Does that make you feel you tough and strong?  Do you not wish to have any Christian friends?  Would you rather make them your enemies?


I never said anything bad. I thought of something hilarious and accidentally negged you. Problem?

----------


## TER

> I never said anything bad. I thought of something hilarious and accidentally negged you. Problem?


Your problem is that you are a disengenious liar who takes pleasure in mocking Christians and intimidating them.

----------


## Falcon63

> Your problem is that you are a disengenious liar who takes pleasure in mocking Christians and intimidating them.


Okay, that's cool. Anyways, I'll make it up when I can add to your reputation again. Hopefully I don't mistake the neg button for the rep button again.

----------


## TER

> Okay, that's cool. Anyways, I'll make it up when I can add to your reputation again. Hopefully I don't mistake the neg button for the rep button again.


I don't care for positive or negative reps.  Rather I ask you to stop looking for fights, especially with those who are not trying to fight against you.

----------


## Falcon63

> I don't care for positive or negative reps.  Rather I ask you to stop looking for fights, especially with those who are not trying to fight against you.


If you don't care, you wouldn't make a big deal about it.









































LOL

----------


## TER

If any man be devout and loveth God,
Let him enjoy this fair and radiant triumphal feast!
If any man be a wise servant,
Let him rejoicing enter into the joy of his Lord.

If any have laboured long in fasting,
Let him how receive his recompense.
If any have wrought from the first hour,
Let him today receive his just reward.
If any have come at the third hour,
Let him with thankfulness keep the feast.
If any have arrived at the sixth hour,
Let him have no misgivings;
Because he shall in nowise be deprived therefore.
If any have delayed until the ninth hour,
Let him draw near, fearing nothing.
And if any have tarried even until the eleventh hour,
Let him, also, be not alarmed at his tardiness.

For the Lord, who is jealous of his honour,
Will accept the last even as the first.
He giveth rest unto him who cometh at the eleventh hour,
Even as unto him who hath wrought from the first hour.
And He showeth mercy upon the last,
And careth for the first;
And to the one He giveth,
And upon the other He bestoweth gifts.
And He both accepteth the deeds,
And welcometh the intention,
And honoureth the acts and praises the offering.

Wherefore, enter ye all into the joy of your Lord;
Receive your reward,
Both the first, and likewise the second.
You rich and poor together, hold high festival!
You sober and you heedless, honour the day!
Rejoice today, both you who have fasted
And you who have disregarded the fast.
The table is full-laden; feast ye all sumptuously.
The calf is fatted; let no one go hungry away.
Enjoy ye all the feast of faith:
Receive ye all the riches of loving-kindness.

Let no one bewail his poverty,
For the universal Kingdom has been revealed.
Let no one weep for his iniquities,
For pardon has shown forth from the grave.
Let no one fear death,
For the Saviour's death has set us free.
He that was held prisoner of it has annihilated it.

By descending into Hell, He made Hell captive.
He embittered it when it tasted of His flesh.
And Isaiah, foretelling this, did cry:
Hell, said he, was embittered
When it encountered Thee in the lower regions.

It was embittered, for it was abolished.
It was embittered, for it was mocked.
It was embittered, for it was slain.
It was embittered, for it was overthrown.
It was embittered, for it was fettered in chains.
It took a body, and met God face to face.
It took earth, and encountered Heaven.
It took that which was seen, and fell upon the unseen.

_O Death, where is thy sting?
O Hell, where is thy victory?_

*Christ is risen, and thou art overthrown!
Christ is risen, and the demons are fallen!
Christ is risen, and the angels rejoice!
Christ is risen, and life reigns!
Christ is risen, and not one dead remains in the grave.
For Christ, being risen from the dead,
Is become the first-fruits of those who have fallen asleep.

To Him be glory and dominion
Unto ages of ages.

Amen.*

----------


## Origanalist

> I never said anything bad. I thought of something hilarious and accidentally negged you. Problem?


I missed that exchange. (ahem).......LOL

----------


## Origanalist

> If any man be devout and loveth God,
> Let him enjoy this fair and radiant triumphal feast!
> If any man be a wise servant,
> Let him rejoicing enter into the joy of his Lord.
> 
> If any have laboured long in fasting,
> Let him how receive his recompense.
> If any have wrought from the first hour,
> Let him today receive his just reward.
> ...


A happy and joyous Easter to you TER.

----------


## jkr

*B
U
M
P
!*

----------


## Kevin007

PLEASE PLEASE listen! BEST SONG EVER!

----------


## TER

> PLEASE PLEASE listen! BEST SONG EVER!


Beautiful!

----------


## Kevin007

> Beautiful!


thanks for listening!

----------


## TER

*Christ is risen  Indeed He is risen  in different languages*

Albanian: Krishti Ungjall! Vertete Ungjall!
Arabic: Al Maseeh Qam! Haqqan Qam!
Armenian: Christos harjav i merelotz! Orhniale harutjun Christosi!
Byelorussian: Khristos Uvoskros! Zaprowdu Uvoskros!
Chinese: Helisituosi fuhuole! Queshi fuhuole!
Coptic: Pikhirstof aftonf! Khen o methni aftonf!
Czech: Kristus vstal zmrtvych! Skutec ne vstal!
Danish: Kristus er opstanden! Ja, sandelig opstanden!
Dutch: Christus is opgestaan! Hij is waarlijk opgestaan!
English: Christ is Risen! Indeed, He is Risen!
Estonian: Kristus on surnuist ülestőusnud! Tőesti ülestőusnud!
Finnish: Kristus nousi Kuolleista! Totisesti Nousi!Christ est Ressuscité! En Vérité, Il est Ressuscité!
Gaelic: Erid Krist! Gdeya! n erid she!
Irish Gaelic: Tá Críosd ar éirigh! Go deimhin, tá e ar éirigh!
Scots Gaelic: Tha Crěosd air čiridh! Gu dearbh, tha e air čiridh!
Georgian: Kriste aghsdga! Cheshmaritad aghsdga!
Greek: Christos Anesti! Alithos Anesti!
Hebrew: Ha Mashiyach qam! Ken hoo qam!
Hungarian: Krisztus feltámadt! Valóban feltámadt!
Italian: Cristo č risorto! Č veramente risorto!
Japanese: Harisutosu Fukkatsu! Jitsu Ni Fukkatsu!
Latin: Christus resurrexit! Vere resurrexit!
Norwegian: Kristus er oppstanden! Han er sannelig opstanden!
Polish: Khristus Zmartvikstau! Zaiste Zmartvikstau!
Portugese: Christo Ressuscitou! Em Verdade Ressuscitou!
Rumanian: Hristos a Inviat! Adeverat a Inviat!
Russian: Khristos voskres! Voistinu voskres!
Serbian: Hristos Vaskrese! Vaistinu Vaskrese!
Slavonic: Christos Voskrese! Voistinu Voskrese!
Slovak: Kristus vstal zmrtvych! Skutoc ne vstal!
Spanish: Cristo ha resucitado! Verdaderamente ha resucitado!
Sweedish: Kristus är upstĺnden! Ja, Han är sannerligen uppstĺnden!
Syriac: Meshiha qam! Bashrira qam!
Ukranian: Kristos Voskres! Voistinu voskres!
Welsh: Atgyfododd Crist! Atgyfododd in wir!

----------


## Kevin007

cool Ter! Here is how I feel today!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM

----------


## RJB



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## TER



----------


## tod evans

Happy Easter ya'll!

----------


## Terry1

Yay!  Christ is risen and so am I this morning finally!

----------


## donnay



----------


## heavenlyboy34

Христос воскресь!

----------


## TER

You went down to the deepest parts of the earth, and you shattered the everlasting bars of those that those that were fettered, O Christ. 

And on the third day, like Jonas from the whale, you arose from the tomb. 

Keeping the seals intact, O Christ, you rose from the tomb, you who did not harm the locks of the Virgin’s womb at your birth, and you have opened to us the gates of Paradise. 

O my Saviour, the living Victim unsuitable for sacrifice, as God offering yourself willingly to the Father, you raised with yourself all Adam’s race, in rising from the tomb. 

Paschal Canon - Ode 6

----------


## heavenlyboy34

So, how many of you attended a vigil last night After liturgy/mass/etc?  Vigils aren't my thing generally (I need my sleep).

----------


## TER

> So, how many of you attended a vigil last night After liturgy/mass/etc?  Vigils aren't my thing generally (I need my sleep).


The Divine Liturgy after vespers is my favorite service of the year!  After liturgy, our parish has the traditional magreritsa soup and lamb served in the dining hall. Got home late though 4 am.  But, had my cup of coffee and now leaving to feast some more!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The Divine Liturgy after vespers is my favorite service of the year!  After liturgy, our parish has the traditional magreritsa soup and lamb served in the dining hall. Got home late though 4 am.  But, had my cup of coffee and now leaving to feast some more!


Enjoy! ~hugs~

----------


## Terry1

> cool Ter! Here is how I feel today!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM


OH!  Love this song!  Thanks for posting it Kevin.  I'm gonna buy this one.

----------


## Terry1

> The Divine Liturgy after vespers is my favorite service of the year!  After liturgy, our parish has the traditional magreritsa soup and lamb served in the dining hall. Got home late though 4 am.  But, had my cup of coffee and now leaving to feast some more!


Taking a break inbetween getting all of the food ready here.  Peeps will be here later.  I'm already stuffing my face with my angelic eggs.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Terry1

> So, how many of you attended a vigil last night After liturgy/mass/etc?  Vigils aren't my thing generally (I need my sleep).


I was up till 3AM this morning.  I got a few hours sleep anyway.  Beautiful day here today too.

----------


## fisharmor

grrr new photo posting piece isn't working.
Christ is Risen!

----------


## TER

> grrr new photo posting piece isn't working.
> Christ is Risen!


Truly He is Risen!!


*Saint John Chrysostom on the Truth of the Resurrection* 

 Seest thou how they labour for the truth against their will? For they themselves came to Pilate, themselves asked, themselves sealed, setting the watch, so as to be accusers, and refuters one of another. And indeed when should they have stolen Him? on the Sabbath? And how? for it was not lawful so much as to go out. And even if they transgressed the law, how should they have dared, who were so timid, to come forth? And how could they also have been able to persuade the multitude? By saying what? By doing what? And from what sort of zeal could they have stood in behalf of the dead? expecting what recompense? what requital? Seeing Him yet alive and merely seized, they had fled; and after His death were they likely to speak boldly in His behalf, unless He had risen again? And how should these things be reasonable? For that they were neither willing nor able to feign a resurrection that did not take place, is plain from hence. He discoursed to them of a resurrection, and continually said, as indeed these very men have stated, "After three days I rise again." If therefore He rose not again, it is quite clear that these men (having been deceived and made enemies to an entire nation for His sake, and come to be without home and without city) would have abhorred Him, and would not have been willing to invest Him with such glory; as having been deceived, and having fallen into the utmost dangers on His account. For that they would not even have been able, unless the resurrection had been true, to feign it, this does not so much as need reasoning. 

For in what were they confident? In the shrewdness of their reasonings? Nay of all men they were the most unlearned. But in the abundance of their possessions? Nay, they neither had staff nor shoes. But in the distinction of their race? Nay, they were mean, and of mean ancestors. But in the greatness of their country? Nay, they were of obscure places. But in their own numbers? Nay, they were not more than eleven, and they were scattered abroad. But in their Master's promises? What kind of promises? For if He were not risen again, neither would those be likely to be trusted by them. And how should they endure a frantic people. For if the chief of them endured not the speech of a woman, keeping the door, and if all the rest too, on seeing Him bound, were scattered abroad, how should they have thought to run to the ends of the earth, and plant a feigned tale of a resurrection? For if he stood not a woman's threat, and they not so much the sight of bonds, how were they able to stand against kings, and rulers, and nations, where were swords, and gridirons, and furnaces, and ten thousand deaths by day, unless they had the benefit of the power and grace of Him who rose again? Such miracles and so many were done, and none of these things did the Jews regard, but crucified Him Who had done them, and were they likely to believe these men at their mere word about a resurrection? These things are not, they are not so, but the might of Him Who rose again brought them to pass.

----------


## TER

*The Resurrection: an affront to reason*


link here
21 April 2014

Its hardly surprising that the message of the Resurrection of Christ has raised a whole host of doubts and questions. Objections were registered immediately after the occurrence of the supernatural event on which the whole structure of the Christian Church is founded. For the Jews of Biblical Jerusalem, it was a blasphemy of the apostate Christians to claim that a crucified criminal could ever be the Messiah. For the cultured Greeks, who already believed in the immortality of the soul, the very thought of a resurrected body was repulsive. Even for the Gnostic Christians of the 2nd century, the preferred view was that Christ was an immortal spirit who shuffled off his mortal coil.

Its true that Jesus Resurrection is a real test for human reason. We dont need to look far: suffice it to examine the entourage of the Lord and we see the suspicion and doubt that had crept into even the select circle of His disciples, as regards this astonishing event. The Twelve shut themselves into the upper room and had very serious doubts indeed concerning the news brought by the Myrrh-bearing women, attributing it to female hyperbole and a taste for exaggeration. But on the way to Emmaus, two disciples had the Risen Jesus with them and were unable to recognize in His face their beloved Master. With his mind working strictly within the bounds of reason, Thomas persistently refused to believe the news of the Resurrection.

Coming now to our own times, the teaching on the Resurrection seems even more unrealistic and absurd. This is because our age is one which deifies reason, boasts of the conquests and achievements of human endeavours and has begun gradually to give shape in our conceited brains to the sense of total self-sufficiency and omnipotence. But this omnipotence creates utter confusion, because you see a lot of people today declaring themselves to be Christian while denying the fact of the Resurrection since they cant understand it. What sort of Christians are they?

The Church itself declares that we cant approach this event with rational or human measures. Its not a natural or, much less, unnatural reality, its not rational, much less, irrational truth. Its an event beyond nature, a supra-rational reality which ignores reason, transcends its narrow and stultifying boundaries and is let loose by the power of the Divine Will.

The Resurrection demands the element of faith if were to approach and accept it, a faith without limits and restrictions, without Yes, but, a faith that gives sense and vision both to this life and the next, a faith that doesnt discuss these truths, because they cant be discussed, cant be understood, cant be subjected to flimsy arguments, to worldly and therefore human and outmoded principles, that bind people within the confines of their minuscule existence. Knowledge of this world cannot know anything other than a host of thoughts, not what can be known through the simplicity of the intellect. And the Resurrection demands simplicity in the intellect, simplicity of thought, a child-like and therefore pure and unadulterated faith.

Christs Resurrection marks the victory over death and the consolidation of the hope of immortality. This hope can give courage, provide strength and endurance for people to put up with the problems and pains of this life. The resurrection is the culmination of the Passion, the image which directly succeeds the tragedy of the Cross. It is precisely this that is the hope: the fact that behind the Cross that each person, without exception, bears in this life, there is Christ Who suffers with us, Who gives all of us release, redemption, validation, the resurrection of life and of the conscience, the end of pain and of anguish. The late Justin Popović wrote without the Resurrection theres nothing more absurd in heaven or under the heavens than this world, nor greater despair than this this life, without immortality.

Let us, then, believe what we havent seen and find difficult to understand. Our reward for this faith will be that someday we shall see Him in Whom we believed. Christ has risen!

(Archimandrite Epifanios S. Ekonomou, Από την ατέλεια στην αγιότητα, Kastaniotis Publications, pp. 222-4).

----------


## TER

*Living in the Light of the Resurrection of Christ*





By Metropolitan Ignatios of Arta

The risen man, he who believes in the  Resurrection of Christ, lives with the hope of the Resurrection, is not  afraid of death, does not give way to the power of evil and sin, is not  frustrated by the many hurdles, failures and challenges of life, does  not consider the many and devious methods of the devil. He believes,  hopes and struggles. He is guided by the truth of the Risen One and is  illumined by the light of the Resurrection. He is sanctified, redeemed  and deified with the sanctifying Grace of the Holy Mysteries of the  Church.

He becomes a  grace-filled man who has a vibrant and living presence of Christ in his  soul. This is why he is joyful, peaceful, serene, but also a fighter,  with much respect and sacrificial love and offering towards others. He  is a true and faithful Christian, whose life reveals and testifies to  the unique splendor of the Resurrection.

My beloved, unfortunately we do  not believe as we ought in our Risen Lord. We do not walk in the light  of the Resurrection. This is why man suffers so much. Families are  dissolving, corruption dominates, materialism and atheism are  progressing, our young are increasingly being led towards violence and  drugs, frustration and suicide. There are so many other tragic  consequences that we experience daily.

Let us allow, my brethren, the  Risen Lord and Redeemer to be our Father and Guide in our life, that we  might live in the Light of His Resurrection a joyful, peaceful and  creative resurrection life.


Source

----------


## torchbearer

When christ returns, will it be in the flesh as a man/woman?

----------


## TER

*The Risen Christ: Logic on Trial*




By Photios Kontoglou


The faith of a Christian is  tested by the Resurrection of Christ like gold in a furnace. Out of the  entire Gospel, the Resurrection of Christ is the most unbelievable  thing, totally inadmissible by our logic and a true cause of its  suffering. Because it is something totally unbelievable, for this reason  it requires all of our faith to believe in it. We people often say we  have faith, but we only have it for those things that are believable to  our minds. But then faith is not needed, since logic is enough. Faith is  required for the unbelievable.

Many people  are unbelievers. The same disciples of Christ did not have faith in the  teachings of their Teacher who had told them He would be raised, despite  all the respect and loyalty they had for Him and the trust they had in  His words. And when the Myrrhbearers went at dawn to the sepulcher of  Christ, and beheld the two angels who spoke with them, who told them  that He had risen, they ran to tell the joyful news to the disciples,  but the disciples did not believe their words, having the idea that it  was just a fantasy: "But they did not believe the women, because their  words seemed to them like nonsense" (Lk. 24:11).

Do you see with how much  unbelief Christ Himself struggled? And from His own disciples. Do you  see with how much long-suffering He endured everything? And with all  this, the majority of us are separated from Christ by a wall of ice, the  wall of unbelief. He opens His arms to us and calls us, but we deny  Him. He shows us His pierced hands and feet, and we say that we do not  see them.

We try to find support for our unbelief to satisfy our ego, and we call these Philosophy and Science. The word _Resurrection_  does not have a place in our books of knowledge. Because "the knowledge  of this world cannot know anything except the multitude of their  thoughts, not however with the simplicity of ones mind." Yes, those who  have this mind of blessed simplicity, the Lord blessed, saying: "Blessed  are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven." "Blessed  are the pure in heart, for they shall see God." And to Thomas, who  sought to touch Him in order to believe, He said: "Because you have seen  Me Thomas, you have believed? Blessed are those who have not seen, yet  believe."

Let us ask the Lord to give us  this rich poverty, this pure heart, so that we can see Him being raised  and be raised with Him. "This ignorance is higher than knowledge" (St.  Isaac the Syrian). Most fortunate and thrice-fortunate are they who have  it. 

Christ is Risen!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *The Risen Christ: Logic on Trial*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Photios Kontoglou
> 
> 
> The faith of a Christian is  tested by the Resurrection of Christ like gold in a furnace. Out of the  entire Gospel, the Resurrection of Christ is the most unbelievable  thing, totally inadmissible by our logic and a true cause of its  suffering. Because it is something totally unbelievable, for this reason  it requires all of our faith to believe in it. We people often say we  have faith, but we only have it for those things that are believable to  our minds. But then faith is not needed, since logic is enough. Faith is  required for the unbelievable.
> ...


Во истину воскрес!

----------


## TER

> When christ returns, will it be in the flesh as a man/woman?


We will rise from the dead in resurrected bodies because Christ took upon Himself our human nature (which includes our flesh) and united it with the eternal and divine nature.  This is the glorified body Christ is the Firstfruits of, and what those who believe in Him will also rise in.  Of a different quality, more spiritual in the glorified state, incorrupt and free of pain and sin, but material bodies nonetheless.  If the human body of Christ did not resurrect, then we would have no hope of resurrection, for it is His very risen flesh which saves our own flesh.

So the answer is, Christ now, tomorrow, at His return, and forever in the new creation on the last and eternal day, is the Theanthropos (God-Man), Whose hypostasis is the union of perfect human nature (what Adam was created to be) with the perfect divine nature (what Adam was created to grow in, by the grace of God).

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> When christ returns, will it be in the flesh as a man/woman?


Those who were in Messiah prior to His return will be transfigured, or transformed into a body that originates in the eternal realm, and thus is impervious to anything in this universe, but it is also a more perfect body, and filled with power.  The details of which are largely unknown, except they are apparently likely to glow unless you intentionally stop glowing.

Those who pass through the tribulation and those who live in the coming 1000 year kingdom, will NOT be transfigured, they will have worldly bodies, but the hypothesis is that those will be 'almost perfect' worldly bodies, like before Noah.

I presume to postulate additionally that technology will survive into the Millennial Reign, and become an order of magnitude more profound, and that over the course of the Millennial Reign, the nations will start ould much like the political nations today, and then slowly melt away as we get closer to the end of the 1000 years it will be like the time of the Judges.  We will achieve true global political anarchy right before the end of the universe, and then this universe will be destroyed and we will all be given a new universe to explore.

----------


## torchbearer

> We will rise from the dead in resurrected bodies because Christ took upon Himself our human nature (which includes our flesh) and united it with the eternal and divine nature.  This is the glorified body Christ is the Firstfruits of, and what those who believe in Him will also rise in.  Of a different quality, more spiritual in the glorified state, incorrupt and free of pain and sin, but material bodies nonetheless.  If the human body of Christ did not resurrect, then we would have no hope of resurrection, for it is His very risen flesh which saves our own flesh.
> 
> So the answer is, Christ now, tomorrow, at His return, and forever in the new creation on the last and eternal day, is the Theanthropos (God-Man), Whose hypostasis is the union of perfect human nature (what Adam was created to be) with the perfect divine nature (what Adam was created to grow in, by the grace of God).



but does it say in scripture he will return as a human?
think about the world he'd be born in.. or would he not be born again(no pun intended)?
How will you find him, will you know its him? Would he use the internet? On his last visit to earth, his miracles were on a small basis... will that change?
so many questions about how we'd know it was him.

----------


## TER

> but does it say in scripture he will return as a human?
> think about the world he'd be born in.. or would he not be born again(no pun intended)?
> How will you find him, will you know its him? Would he use the internet? On his last visit to earth, his miracles were on a small basis... will that change?
> so many questions about how we'd know it was him.


Acts 1:9-11

Now when He had spoken these things, while they watched, He was taken up, and a cloud received Him out of their sight.  And while they looked steadfastly toward heaven as He went up, behold, two men stood by them in white apparel, who also said, “Men of Galilee, why do you stand gazing up into heaven? This same Jesus, who was taken up from you into heaven, will so come in like manner as you saw Him go into heaven.”
According to the Scriptures and the teachings of the Church Fathers, Christ will return in the same glorified resurrected body as He ascended into Heaven, with the very marks of the nails and the wound on His side.  He will descend from on high, escorted by angels.  At this moment of His return, His glory will be clearly manifest and all who live and who have ever lived will recognize Him instantly as the King and Lord of all creation.  While many have been and will be deceived until that time by the various wolves in sheep's clothing and imposters which mankind has sprouted in the course of her history, at His great and magnificent arrival, there will be no confusion as to Who He is and why He has returned.  Those who have loved Him and followed Him, will cry in praise and worship.  Those who have never knew Him will recognize Him as the One Who has come to judge the world.  And those who have fought against Him and slandered Him during their lives, they will cower in fear at His triumphant return, gnashing their teeth from anxiety and hopelessness knowing the sins they did against Him and those whom He loves.

----------


## torchbearer

> Acts 1:9-11
> Now when He had spoken these things, while they watched, He was taken up, and a cloud received Him out of their sight.  And while they looked steadfastly toward heaven as He went up, behold, two men stood by them in white apparel, who also said, “Men of Galilee, why do you stand gazing up into heaven? This same Jesus, who was taken up from you into heaven, will so come in like manner as you saw Him go into heaven.”
> According to the Scriptures and the teachings of the Church Fathers, Christ will return in the same glorified resurrected body as He ascended into Heaven, with the very marks of the nails and the wound on His side.  He will descend from on high, escorted by angels.  At this moment of His return, His glory will be clearly manifest and all who live and who have ever lived will recognize Him instantly as the King and Lord of all creation.  While many have been and will be deceived until that time by the various wolves in sheep's clothing and imposters which mankind has sprouted in the course of her history, at His great and magnificent arrival, there will be no confusion as to Who He is and why He has returned.  Those who have loved Him and followed Him, will cry in praise and worship.  Those who have never knew Him will recognize Him as the One Who has come to judge the world.  And those who have fought against Him and slandered Him during their lives, they will cower in fear at His triumphant return, gnashing their teeth from anxiety and hopelessness knowing the sins they did against Him and those whom He loves.



If you were a Jew who was waiting for the first coming of the messiah, would it look any different than the prophet daniel's visions?

----------


## TER

> If you were a Jew who was waiting for the first coming of the messiah, would it look any different than the prophet daniel's visions?


I don't recall ever reading anywhere that He will appear differently to different people, indeed, quite the opposite, that He will come as He is and that all will know and that there will be no doubt as to Who He is and Why He has returned.

He will come as He left on the day of His Ascension, "In the clouds of heaven," (Matthew 24:30; Revelation 1:7) and "As the lightning comes from the east and flashes to the west." (Matthew 24:27)

 "Every eye shall see Him!" (Revelation 1:7)

How this will be possible remains a mystery.  

I am not sure if this answers your question.  The vision given to the Prophet Daniel, as with many visions given to the Prophets of the Old Covenant, were filled with symbolism and "through a glass darkly".  Though containing kernels of spiritual truths, they do not necessarily describe literally what will occur.  More precise knowledge comes from the New Testament and in the writings of the Saints of the Church who have, like St. John the Apostle, been given revelations and visions by God.   But even in these revelations, what is literal and what is symbolic remains a mystery,

Nevertheless, the apostolic teaching remains the same, namely that Christ will return in His eternal hypostatic union of humanity and divinity, in the same flesh He united to Himself and glorified through His passion, death, and resurrection, and that when He returns, all will recognize Him instantly as the King and Judge over creation.

----------


## TER

A blessed Pascha (Resurrection Day/Easter) to all celebrating today!

  Christ is risen!

----------


## RJB

Indeed He is risen!

----------


## Terry1



----------


## jmdrake

> A blessed Pascha (Resurrection Day/Easter) to all celebrating today!
> 
>   Christ is risen!


I was trying to remember you word you use.  (Pascha).  And Happy Pascha/Easter/Resurrection day to you too.

----------


## jmdrake

> If you were a Jew who was waiting for the first coming of the messiah, would it look any different than the prophet daniel's visions?


There wasn't just the prophet Daniel.  There was also the prophet Isaiah (He was despised and afflicted of men.  We esteemed Him not.  He was bruised for our iniquities.  By His stripes we are healed).  And many other prophets.  And one day Jesus will come in the very manner that Daniel saw Him.

----------


## tod evans

Happy Easter ya'll!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Happy Easter ya'll!


Хриистос воскресь!  Воистину воскресь! (He is risen! Truly he is risen!)   ~hugs~

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A blessed Pascha (Resurrection Day/Easter) to all celebrating today!
> 
>   Christ is risen!


Yes, he has.

A blessed Resurrection Day to you as well.

----------


## donnay

> Yes, he has.
> 
> A blessed Resurrection Day to you as well.



Happy Resurrection Day to you all.

----------


## TER

If any man be devout and loveth God,
Let him enjoy this fair and radiant triumphal feast!
If any man be a wise servant,
Let him rejoicing enter into the joy of his Lord.

If any have laboured long in fasting,
Let him how receive his recompense.
If any have wrought from the first hour,
Let him today receive his just reward.
If any have come at the third hour,
Let him with thankfulness keep the feast.
If any have arrived at the sixth hour,
Let him have no misgivings;
Because he shall in nowise be deprived therefore.
If any have delayed until the ninth hour,
Let him draw near, fearing nothing.
And if any have tarried even until the eleventh hour,
Let him, also, be not alarmed at his tardiness.

For the Lord, who is jealous of his honour,
Will accept the last even as the first.
He giveth rest unto him who cometh at the eleventh hour,
Even as unto him who hath wrought from the first hour.
And He showeth mercy upon the last,
And careth for the first;
And to the one He giveth,
And upon the other He bestoweth gifts.
And He both accepteth the deeds,
And welcometh the intention,
And honoureth the acts and praises the offering.

Wherefore, enter ye all into the joy of your Lord;
Receive your reward,
Both the first, and likewise the second.
You rich and poor together, hold high festival!
You sober and you heedless, honour the day!
Rejoice today, both you who have fasted
And you who have disregarded the fast.
The table is full-laden; feast ye all sumptuously.
The calf is fatted; let no one go hungry away.
Enjoy ye all the feast of faith:
Receive ye all the riches of loving-kindness.

Let no one bewail his poverty,
For the universal Kingdom has been revealed.
Let no one weep for his iniquities,
For pardon has shown forth from the grave.
Let no one fear death,
For the Saviour's death has set us free.
He that was held prisoner of it has annihilated it.

By descending into Hell, He made Hell captive.
He embittered it when it tasted of His flesh.
And Isaiah, foretelling this, did cry:
Hell, said he, was embittered
When it encountered Thee in the lower regions.

It was embittered, for it was abolished.
It was embittered, for it was mocked.
It was embittered, for it was slain.
It was embittered, for it was overthrown.
It was embittered, for it was fettered in chains.
It took a body, and met God face to face.
It took earth, and encountered Heaven.
It took that which was seen, and fell upon the unseen.

_O Death, where is thy sting?
O Hell, where is thy victory?_

*Christ is risen, and thou art overthrown!
Christ is risen, and the demons are fallen!
Christ is risen, and the angels rejoice!
Christ is risen, and life reigns!
Christ is risen, and not one dead remains in the grave.
For Christ, being risen from the dead,
Is become the first-fruits of those who have fallen asleep.

To Him be glory and dominion
Unto ages of ages.

Amen.*

----------


## jmdrake

> Хриистос воскресь!  Воистину воскресь! (He is risen! Truly he is risen!)   ~hugs~


^That's Greek to me.

----------


## TheTexan

Happy Zombie Jesus day!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ^That's Greek to me.


lulz

----------


## Terry1

TER--your inbox is full--can't get a message to you and I'm out of rep for you.  I accidently neg repped you when I was sending you a message.  I'm so sorry.  I think my nails are getting too long here or something, Lol.  

Please forgive the blunder brother.  Hugs

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> TER--your inbox is full--can't get a message to you and I'm out of rep for you.  I accidently neg repped you when I was sending you a message.  I'm so sorry.  I think my nails are getting too long here or something, Lol.  
> 
> Please forgive the blunder brother.  Hugs


Women.  













 ~hugs~

----------


## Terry1

> Women.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's been a rough day--seriously. Lol

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> ^That's Greek to me.


Pусский, not ελληνικά.

----------


## bubbleboy

Seems to be a lot of graven images in this post.  Thats a handsome dude with long hair.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Seems to be a lot of graven images in this post.  Thats a handsome dude with long hair.


Now I'm not one for images and iconography, but I'm pretty sure the images here are all done in digital pixels on a screen described by transferrable and hostable files.  Most of which are of the wrong sort to be graven in the first place.

----------


## TER

> Seems to be a lot of graven images in this post.


The images serve to point to the Holy Trinity, whereby we find the Source of our life and being.  Through the sanctifing Body of Christ, our flesh and soul is healed.  Through His divine Spirit, our spirits grow in communion with our Father in Heaven, in a communion of eucharistic self-giving, which is the definition of love.  This is the love revealed by the Word of God, the incarnate God-Man Jesus Christ.  This is the image of the crucified Savior and Suffering Servant as foretold by the Prophets.  The One born of a Virgin, the Son of God, the Immanuel, that is, God with us.  The Lamb of God by Whose pure blood our sins are forgiven.  This is divine love hung upon a cross, given Himself unto mockery and death for the salvation and life of the world.

Wood and paint, letters and words, pages and books, these find their true meaning and fullness in the light of Jesus Christ and the illumination of the Holy Spirit.  

An image does not save us, but rather, the Holy Trinity saves us.  

A person does not long to be with a mere photograph or picture of a beloved grandmother, but with the grandmother herself, in the flesh, to be able to hold and embrace her, to kiss her and to sing with her. This would be heaven!  The good news is that we can indeed reunite in the Kingdom of Heaven!

The images of those we love have value to us, most often over any other material possession we have.  But their value and inherent worth is found only in the prototype they are visually pointing towards.  An image of Christ, therefore, reminds us of the Son of God Who came into the world, and helps keep our minds focused greater on Him.  Put a picture of Christ in the hallway leading to your bedroom, and you will see how often Christ becomes the center of your attention.  

The icon of a saint also reminds us of one of the righteous who now stand before the Altar of God, worshiping God and praying for the world.  Great men and women who were living icons of the Holy Spirit in the world and whose memory are still commemorated and celebrated, as ones living _in Christ_, and towards a truly Christian mode of life and being.

Images, whether in wood or in human flesh, re-center our mind's focus and reminds us of God's transcedance as well as His imminence.  The goal to all this is _true prayer,_ which is prayerful communion with God in the Holy Spirit.  _This_ is the goal and the images and icons (whether on wood or in digitial format, or simply in the mental constructs within our minds) are mere tools and aides in this.

Iconoclasm didn't become a problem for the Church until a couple of centuries after the birth of Islam.  Until that time, the early unified Church understood that God had entered into the world and united with creation.  They had a very keen understanding and awareness of His imminence, made possible through the incarnation and Pentecost.  All food now was good to eat.  Through the glory of Pentecost and the economia of the Holy Spirit, even the handkerchief of the Apostle healed the sick and raised the dead, for the grace of the Holy Spirit had entered into the world, and not only the prayers of righteous men availeth much, but even a piece of cloth, all through the grace and power of God. 

Before the iconoclastic Muslims began to spread into historical Christian lands, the people seemed to understand the difference between veneration and worship, and the stock of the baptized in those days were not so spiritually weak as to think a picture of a fish would lead to idolatry of fish.  Likewise, there is no real _inherent_ problem with images of the divine, but rather if we put the object constructed by man (either in pictures or words, and this includes the inspired Holy Scriptures) above the invisible and omnipotent God.  There is no record throughout the whole history of Israel where the statues of the Cherubim on the Ark of the Covenant were feared by the righteous and the prophets to be a danger to lead the faithful to idolatry.  God's instructions to Moses to construct the Cherubim statues was done as if to anticipate the iconoclasm of future generations.  Today, it seems ,as if many cannot understand the difference between images and idols, or simply don't want to understand.

All images find their value and worth in accordance to what truths they reveal or point to.  Eternal and everlasting truths, should be stressed, are found in revelations of God which reveal His presence in the world, now that the Son has united the created with the uncreated and the Spirit has descended to comfort, guide, and sanctify mankind and indeed all life and creation.  Now, grace in water, as prefigured in days of old, has rejuvinating and restorative power, and through sanctified water we die and arise in the death and resurrection of Christ.  How?  It is a mystery of God.  Manna coming down from Heaven, also a prefiguring of Christ Who is the Bread of the world.  A rock busting forth a spring of life-giving water,,,sanctified oil, bread and wine.  

So too grace in pictures and paintings, in symbols and themes.  Likewise, the same is true with the Angels and the Saints who are animate and intelligible beings which find divine eternal life through the presence of the Holy Spirit within them.  There is no limit to what the Holy Spirit can make sacred and become as a vessel of His power and grace, whether a staff of wood in Moses' hand or the bones of Elisha which raised the dead, or even a handkerchief.  It is God Who graces, through the things He chooses to grace, and to the ones He chooses to grace.  If God could not do this, He could not be the God of creation.  

That which is _graven_ is put above God, and not discerning the One God as the Source and Sustainer of all things.  The images and things which are venerated are those things that God has lifted up by His divine power.  Apart from Him, they have no worth.  Apart from Him, they have no being or existence.

Anyways, I have rambled long enough!  I think we discussed this more on HB's thread on icons.  I would rather this thread stay on the good news that Jesus, after raising Lazarus from the dead by His word, Himself rose from the dead and gave the proof needed to ignite the courage, faith, and hope of the Apostles and the many hundreds who saw Him alive in those beginning days.  And since then and through the ages and up until today, He reveals Himself to those who are pure in heart, for "blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God'.  Good night friend and God bless you.

----------


## VIDEODROME



----------


## TER



----------


## TER



----------


## TER



----------


## TER

To all my brothers and sisters in Christ celebrating today the resurrection of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ:

Christ is risen from the dead, trampling down death by His death, and to those in the tombs, bestowing life!

Christ is risen!
Truly He is risen!

----------


## TER

*How the Passion of Christ Reversed the Fall of Adam*


- Jesus voluntarily and successfully fasted forty days in the wilderness and overcame the temptations of the devil, because Adam voluntarily yet unsuccessfully kept the God-commanded fast to abstain from the Tree of Knowledge after being tempted by the devil.

- Jesus rebuked Peter as inspired by the devil for trying to dissuade Him from going to Jerusalem to be crucified, because Adam gave in to the suggestion of Eve who was inspired by the devil to eat the forbidden fruit of the Tree of Knowledge.

- Jesus submitted His will to the Father in the Garden of Gethsemane, because in the Garden of Eden Adam disobeyed the will of the Father.

- Jesus was crucified on the wood of a tree, because the fall of Adam took place through a forbidden tree.

- Jesus' hands were pierced with nails, because Adam held the forbidden fruit.

- Jesus was crucified outside the walls of Jerusalem, because Adam was exiled from Eden.

- Jesus accepted curses and became cursed (Deut. 21:23), to reverse the curse of Adam.

- Jesus was naked on the cross and His garment divided among the soldiers, because Adam lost his innocence in Eden and was clothed with animal skin when exiled from Paradise.

- Jesus' mother was at the foot of the cross, because Adam partook of the forbidden tree with Eve who was the mother of the human race.

- Jesus was given vinegar mingled with gall to drink, because Adam ate the forbidden fruit of the Tree of Knowledge.

- Jesus was crucified in between two others who represented the way of life and the way of death, because Adam in Eden was presented with two trees that presented both life and death.

- Jesus unlocked the gates of Paradise for the penitent thief, because Adam shut the gates of Paradise.

- Jesus was stabbed on His side after He died, because after Adam was put in a deep sleep Eve was formed from his side.

"Your life-bearing side, O Christ, overflows like a spring from Eden, watering Your Church, and making it a living paradise; then dividing the glad tidings into the four Gospels, as headwaters, it irrigates the world, gladdening creation, and teaching the Gentiles to venerate Your Kingdom." 
(The Beatitudes, Service of the Holy Passion)

"O King and Lord, having slept in the flesh as a mortal, You arose on the third day, raising up Adam from corruption, and abolishing Death. O Pascha of incorruption, the salvation of the world."
(Exaposteilarion, Service of the Resurrection)

----------


## TER

*The Mystery of Life and Renewal*


_By His Eminence Metropolitan Hierotheos
of Nafpaktos and Agiou Vlasiou_

The Church with its festivities is not content to lead people to psychological respite, but it tries to turn their attention to the core tragic problem that concerns them and, of course, to overcome it. The person of the God-man Christ is always at the center of the festivities, and He is at the center of all history and all humanity, negatively and positively. Indeed, He "is the cause for the fall and rising of many in Israel and a sign to be spoken against" (Lk. 2:34).

The Resurrection of Christ especially is a great historical truth, but at the same time it is a great mystery. It is a truth because it took place in a moment of history, "under Pontius Pilate," but it is also a mystery because it is experienced existentially and personally. It is not only an event of an intellectual conception, but an extraordinary experience of overcoming death within the limits of our personal life.

Certainly there exist historical testimonies for the Cross and Resurrection of Christ, because Christ was a historical person, but there exist existential testimonies that Christ is the conqueror of death, since God raised up human nature and conquered the greatest enemy that torments humanity - death. Witnesses of the Resurrection were the Apostles, the Confessors, the Martyrs, the Venerable Ones, the Holy Fathers, men and women who bravely faced their problems in life with hope in the resurrection. It is those who leave this world "with hope in the resurrection to eternal life." All these shed their blood and sacrificed their lives, refusing biological joys and material pleasures. Therefore, the Resurrection of Christ is not an ideology, a worldview, a metaphysic or a mysticism, but it is true life that transforms the entire human existence and overcomes death, mortality and the corruption of nature, and creates a transformation of the person and a renewal of all creation.

With the resurrection of Christ we come out of the prison of the senses and emotions, from the darkness of hell. In the myth of Plato's Cave we clearly see the tragedy of humanity, since we are forced to live chained in a dark cave while observing shadows, but there is also a human tragedy when we come out of the cave and try to help the other chained captives. In the trilogy of Aeschylus - Prometheus Bound, Prometheus Unbound, and Prometheus the Fire-Bringer - we are presented with the image of a struggling man to discover the mysteries of nature, and is punished when he exceeds the limits of human nature, and it seems that his punishment did not last forever. It is essentially about the human adventure, who eventually is subjugated to death and awaits a redeemer.

But Christ is not a superman, but the God-man who liberated humanity from the dark prison of the senses and death, and carried over to us the light of divinity, igniting and illuminating us, making us deified, resurrected. With the God-man, biological life gained perspective and was filled with hope and life.

One approaches Christ in accordance with their internal desire and intention. Some rely on Him to put all their internal anxieties, insecurities and sexual failures, which is strange and dangerous. I see Christ, however, through the ecclesiastical poetry and drama, the exalted iconography, the brilliant writings of the Fathers, the heroic lives of the saints, in the forms of the people as reported by Papadiamantis, through the heroic struggles of Makriyiannis, and not through the Enlightenment views of the previous centuries, and those who mimic them in this "new age". The God-man Christ is our light and life, our hope and our everything.

----------


## TER

*We Are God's Children Through His Resurrection*

Link

Imagine what a great event has taken place. Humankind who once enjoyed the ideal place to live but lost it and became subject to the passions of a physical life where death always looms in our mind. Losing a perfect life in Paradise humans became self-centered and sinful unable to fulfill the ideals God planed for them. We are all made in His image and called to love our neighbor as we love ourselves and to love God with our whole heart and soul. But fearful of death and sinful, we struggle to fulfill this ideal. We may appear rich on the outside, we have a large house, fine clothes, a beautiful automobile, but on the inside our souls are unclean.

After a long period of time from the event of our creation, and after many attempts to prod us to reclaim our place in Paradise, a great day came. A king came, not an earthly king, but the true king of the universe, He who created all we know out of nothing and Who directs the universe. This king we lovingly know a Jesus Christ.

Christ is the king who saw our unclean state of our soul and our suffering and self-centered way of life. He had compassion for His creation and cleansed us with His priceless blood He shed for us on the Cross and clothed us anew with the robe of resurrection, and made us His children.

A good child is one who loves his parents and who obeys their instruction. A good parent loves and cares for His children. Christ and His Father, who is our father, are the perfect parents and want to raise us as their perfect children. In this way, God is glorified.

When Christ was resurrected after His cruel crucifixion we were raised from darkness to light and from a miserable state to paradise. Here is how Holy Scripture describes th effect of His Crucifixion and Resurrection: "But as many as received Him, to them He gave power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe in His name" (John 1:12).

Christ seeks all of us. He does not want to discriminate. When we believe in Christ and are baptized we become true children of God. We are transformed and protected by His grace. We are nurtured in His Church as we strive to become like Him, to become good children and glorify His name. This is a path that is open to everyone no matter what their nationality, no matter what time they live, no matter what their language, nor their sex. All can become His adopted children.

With the Resurrection and our faith we become a Child of God! We no longer have the fear of death which most people in the world fear. Knowing the future of our resurrection if we follow Him, death offers no fear. Christ has conquered death by His death and Resurrection. We have become a blessed child of God. Now, we too can have eternal life with Him and return to Paradise.

Let's give thanks for this great blessing that has been given to us through His death on the Cross and His glorious Resurrection. We worship and we glorify Him now and forever unto the ages of ages.

Christ is Risen! Truly He has Risen!

----------


## TER

"According to Orthodox doctrine there is no competition of "lives" between God and Jesus, and no competition of "powers." The power of God and the power of Jesus, the life of God and the life of Jesus, are one and the same power and life. To say that God has raised Christ, and that Christ has been raised by his own power is to say essentially the same thing. "For as the Father has life in himself," says Christ, so he has granted the Son also to have life in himself" (John 5:26). "I and the Father are one" (Jn 10:30)."

The Orthodox Church believes in Christ's real death and his actual resurrection. Resurrection, however, does not simply mean bodily resuscitation. Neither the Gospel nor the Church teaches that Jesus was lying dead and then was biologically revived and walked around in the same way that he did before he was killed. In a word, the Gospel does not say that the angel moved the stone from the tomb in order to let Jesus out. The angel moved the stone to reveal that Jesus was not there (Mk 16; Mt 28).

In his resurrection Jesus is in a new and glorious form. He appears in different places immediately. He is difficult to recognize (Lk 24:16; Jn 20:14). He eats and drinks to show that he is not a ghost (Lk 24:30, 39). He allows himself to be touched (Jn 20: 27, 21:9). And yet he appears in the midst of disciples, "the doors being shut" (Jn 20:19, 26). And he "vanishes out of their sight" (Lk 24:31). Christ indeed is risen, but his resurrected humanity is full of life and divinity. It is humanity in the new form of the eternal life of the Kingdom of God.

So it is with the resurrection of the dead: What is sown is perishable, what is raised is imperishable. It is sown in dishonor, it is raked in glory. It is sown in weakness, it is raised in power. It is sown a physical body, it is raised a spiritual body.

Thus, it is written, the first man Adam became a living being; the last Adam [i.e. Christ] became a life-giving spirit. But it is not the spiritual which is first but the physical, then the spiritual.

....

The first man was from the earth, a man of dust; the second man is from heaven. As was the man of dust, so are those who are of the dust; and as is the man from heaven, so are those who are of heaven. Just as we have home the image of the man of dust, we shall also bear the image of the man of heaven (1 Cor 15:42-50).

_- the recently reposed Father Thomas Hopko_

----------


## TheTexan

> 


Why so sad, Jesus?

----------


## TER

> Why so sad, Jesus?


Because He suffered and died and those He died for mock Him.

----------


## TheTexan

> Because He suffered and died and those He died for mock Him.


Was that not His Intent ?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Why so sad, Jesus?


Better to ask why it images of God are sinful according to the Bible.

----------


## TER

> Was that not His Intent ?


No, it was not His intent.  It is because of the evil in men that He suffered and died, so that through His suffering, men might find salvation, which is His intent.

----------


## TER

> Better to ask why it images of God are sinful according to the Bible.


Worship of images are sinful.  Worship with images is according to the will of God, which is why He instructed Moses to build statues of Cherubim and why He appeared to man so that we might see and know the face of God.

----------


## TER

To those celebrating today:  Christ is Risen from the dead, trampling down death by death, and to those in the tombs, bestowing life!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Best wishes to all on Resurrection Sunday!

----------


## Origanalist

Blessed Easter to all. (sorry about spelling your name wrong TER )

----------


## Lucille

He is risen, indeed!

----------


## tod evans

Happy Easter ya'll!

----------


## Origanalist

Lots of Happy Easter going on here..

----------


## euphemia

He is risen, indeed!  Allelujah!

----------


## TER

We Are God's Children Through His Resurrection

Link

Imagine what a great event has taken place. Humankind who once enjoyed the ideal place to live but lost it and became subject to the passions of a physical life where death always looms in our mind. Losing a perfect life in Paradise humans became self-centered and sinful unable to fulfill the ideals God planed for them. We are all made in His image and called to love our neighbor as we love ourselves and to love God with our whole heart and soul. But fearful of death and sinful, we struggle to fulfill this ideal. We may appear rich on the outside, we have a large house, fine clothes, a beautiful automobile, but on the inside our souls are unclean.

After a long period of time from the event of our creation, and after many attempts to prod us to reclaim our place in Paradise, a great day came. A king came, not an earthly king, but the true king of the universe, He who created all we know out of nothing and Who directs the universe. This king we lovingly know a Jesus Christ.

Christ is the king who saw our unclean state of our soul and our suffering and self-centered way of life. He had compassion for His creation and cleansed us with His priceless blood He shed for us on the Cross and clothed us anew with the robe of resurrection, and made us His children.

A good child is one who loves his parents and who obeys their instruction. A good parent loves and cares for His children. Christ and His Father, who is our father, are the perfect parents and want to raise us as their perfect children. In this way, God is glorified.

When Christ was resurrected after His cruel crucifixion we were raised from darkness to light and from a miserable state to paradise. Here is how Holy Scripture describes th effect of His Crucifixion and Resurrection: "But as many as received Him, to them He gave power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe in His name" (John 1:12).

Christ seeks all of us. He does not want to discriminate. When we believe in Christ and are baptized we become true children of God. We are transformed and protected by His grace. We are nurtured in His Church as we strive to become like Him, to become good children and glorify His name. This is a path that is open to everyone no matter what their nationality, no matter what time they live, no matter what their language, nor their sex. All can become His adopted children.

With the Resurrection and our faith we become a Child of God! We no longer have the fear of death which most people in the world fear. Knowing the future of our resurrection if we follow Him, death offers no fear. Christ has conquered death by His death and Resurrection. We have become a blessed child of God. Now, we too can have eternal life with Him and return to Paradise.

Let's give thanks for this great blessing that has been given to us through His death on the Cross and His glorious Resurrection. We worship and we glorify Him now and forever unto the ages of ages.

Christ is Risen! Truly He has Risen!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Market price satisfied.

----------


## TER

A blessed Holy and Great Lent to my Christian brothers who are starting their Lenten journey to Holy and Great Pascha!  Soon we will sing again "Christ is Risen!"

----------


## TER

> Was that not His Intent ?


His intent was to save us, but even so, He wept for us, as He did before the grave of Lazarus.  He wept, just as any loving parent would weep at the foolhearted disobedience and death of their child.

----------


## chrono187

These are all false images of Jesus/Yeshua.  He was not a White man.  If Christians believe the Truth will set them free, why continue portraying these false images of Cesare Borgia?

----------


## chrono187

http://biblehub.com/daniel/7-9.htm

"the hair of his head like the pure wool" (What 'Race' of Man has hair like Wool/Sheep-skin?)

http://biblehub.com/revelation/1-15.htm

"And his feet like unto fine brass, as if they burned in a furnace; and his voice as the sound of many waters." (What Race of Man has skin like 'fine brass'?)

Please ya'll cut it out with this White Jesus foolery.  Read your Bibles.

This is coming from a Witch.  It's sad that I know more about your Bible and Messiah than you do.''

http://biblehub.com/john/8-32.htm

"And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free."

Blessed be.

----------


## chrono187



----------


## chrono187

Let all that sink in for a moment, then go reevaluate your life.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://biblehub.com/daniel/7-9.htm
> 
> "the hair of his head like the pure wool" (What 'Race' of Man has hair like Wool/Sheep-skin?)
> 
> http://biblehub.com/revelation/1-15.htm
> 
> "And his feet like unto fine brass, as if they burned in a furnace; and his voice as the sound of many waters." (What Race of Man has skin like 'fine brass'?)
> 
> Please ya'll cut it out with this White Jesus foolery.  Read your Bibles.
> ...


So, what's the bustle in your hedgerow?

----------


## TER

https://churchpop.com/2015/03/09/6-o...ages-of-jesus/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Let all that sink in for a moment, then go reevaluate your life.


Let what go sink in?

----------


## TER

'_And there are also many other things that Jesus did, which if they were written one by one, I suppose that even the world itself could not contain the books that would be written. Amen._' John 21:25


The Icon of the Savior, Image Not-Made-By-Hands, also Acheiropoieta (Byzantine Greek: αχειροποίητα, "made without hand") is one of the earliest icons witnessed to by the Church. The Feast of this icon is celebrated on August 16, during the afterfeast period of the feast of the Dormition, and is called the Third Feast-of-the-Savior in August.

During the time of the earthly ministry of the Savior, Abgar, ruler in the Syrian city of Edessa, was afflicted with leprosy. Reports of the great miracles performed by the Lord extended throughout Syria (Matt. 4:24) and as far as Arabia at this time. Although not having seen the Lord, Abgar believed in him and wrote a letter requesting Christ to come and heal him. Abgar sent his court painter, Ananias, with this letter to Palestine telling him to paint an image of the Divine Teacher. Ananias was not able go to near Christ because of the great many people listening to his preaching. He attempted to produce an image of the Lord Jesus Christ from afar, but could not. The Lord called Ananias and promised to send his disciple in order to heal Abgar from the leprosy and instruct him in salvation. Then the Lord called for water and a towel. He wiped His face with the towel, and on it was His Divine Image.

The Savior sent the towel and a letter to Edessa back with Ananias. With thanksgiving Abgar received the sacred objects and started healing. He continued healing until the arrival of the disciple Thaddeus, Apostle of the 70. The Apostle preached the Gospel and baptized the Abgar and all living in Edessa.

Having written on the Image Not-Made-By-Hands the words, "Christ-God, everyone trusting in Thee will not be put to shame", Abgar adorned it and placing it over gates of the city. For many years it was venerated by those who passed through the gates. Edessa, a great-grandson of Abgar, fell into idolatry and was determined to remove the image. In a vision, the Lord ordered the Bishop of Edessa to conceal the image. The bishop and his clergy at night, blocked up the niche with clay tablets and bricks inclosing with it a lit lampada. Many years passed by and the inhabitants forgot about the Holy Object.

In the year 545, the Persian King Chroses I, besieged Edessa, and all seemed hopeless. But Bishop Evlavios was commanded by a vision of the Theotokos to get from the enclosed niche the image with which to save the city from the adversaries. Dismantling the niche, the Bishop found the Holy Image; before it burned the lampada and on the clay tablets, with which the niche had been enclosed, was a similar image. After preceding with the Cross and the Image Not-Made-By-Hands around the walls of the city, the Persian army miraculously departed. In 630, Edessa was seized by Arabs; but they did not hinder veneration of the Image Not-Made-By-Hands. In 944 the Emperor Constantine Porphyrogenitus (912-59) requested that the Image be brought to the Capital of the Orthodox. With great honor the Image of the Savior Not-Made-By-Hands was brought by the clergy to Constantinople. On August 16 the Image of the Savior was placed in the Pharos Church of the Most-Holy Theotokos.

There are several traditions concerning the fate of the Image Not-Made-By-Hands. One is that it was carried away by Crusaders during the time of their dominion over Constantinople (1204-61), but the ship on which Holy Objects had been taken, sank in the Sea of Marmora. Another is that the Image Not-Made-By-Hands was taken about 1362 to Genoa, where it was presented to and preserved in a monastery dedicated to the Apostle Bartholomew.

----------


## chrono187

If we're going to post images of Jesus, the depiction should be accurate according to Scripture. These images are false, and I imagine worshiping a false image of God to be a Sin?  I could be wrong, but that is my presumption.

----------


## chrono187

http://biblehub.com/exodus/20-4.htm

"Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness _of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth"
_

----------


## pcosmar

> This is coming from a Witch.  It's sad that I know more about your Bible and Messiah than you do.''
> Blessed be.


*You believe that God is one; you do well. The demons also believe--and they shudder.*

It is sad that many Christians are both misinformed,, and misled.

----------


## chrono187

> *You believe that God is one; you do well. The demons also believe--and they shudder.*
> 
> It is sad that many Christians are both misinformed,, and misled.


I have great respect for Scripture, and I find the character of Jesus as depicted, to be honorable and inspiring.  He stood up against Tyranny, both Religious and State, and died, never having surrendered to either- or to 'Satan' temptations.  Yeshua/Jesus is a true Hero, and role-model of the ages. Timeless, from antiquity to the contemporary age.

However, I also believe it's important, if One must use graven images, to at least have the images be accurate, reflecting what Scriptures affirm.  Does anyone here disagree with that sentiment?  Or believe the whole premise or foundation of my claims to be untrue? I'd love to hear from you.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> If we're going to post images of Jesus, the depiction should be accurate according to Scripture. These images are false, and I imagine worshiping a false image of God to be a Sin?  I could be wrong, but that is my presumption.


They are not false and not worshiped. Please review the thread on icons so you can learn the difference between veneration and worship. Iconoclasm is a very serious heresy.

----------


## TER

> I have great respect for Scripture, and I find the character of Jesus as depicted, to be honorable and inspiring.  He stood up against Tyranny, both Religious and State, and died, never having surrendered to either- or to 'Satan' temptations.  Yeshua/Jesus is a true Hero, and role-model of the ages. Timeless, from antiquity to the contemporary age.
> 
> However, I also believe it's important, if One must use graven images, to at least have the images be accurate, reflecting what Scriptures affirm.  Does anyone here disagree with that sentiment?  Or believe the whole premise or foundation of my claims to be untrue? I'd love to hear from you.


The drawings of images of Christ are not graven images.  They are drawn on 2 dimensional planes using lines and ink  (pretty close to writing, actually)

The Scriptures (which are works inspired by God and created by the hands of men) are one part of Holy Tradition.  It is a written tradition, using human typological symbols to form sentences to draw a picture in the mind of men what is being represented (by slashes of lines and dots and curves which are found in human written languages).  In other words, the screen you are reading on are simply images (icons) on a flat surface.  It is a picture to impression upon the observer (reader) what is revealed and being revealed.  (Of course, two people can get two different 'pictures' in their mind, which happens often with the varying translations (which often fall far from the mark).

The Scriptures are the very foundation of the written Word of God, but do not constitute the whole of the picture.  Just as it was with Israel in the Old Covenant, the two great pillars of the faith is the Written and the Oral Torah.  Limiting oneself to the words of the Holy Scriptures misses much of the rest. (By the way, which canon or collection do you think a Christian should consider authoritative?)

The Christian Church has always held onto Holy Tradition (the _paradosis_, as taught by the Apostles, which means_ the handing-down_).  These are both written and oral, as St. Paul and the Apostolic Fathers attest to.  Including in this is the story of Abgar who received the miraculous handkerchief with the image of the Lord upon it.  Whereas people may ignore such legends as mere fantasies and make-believe, it is because they limit themselves to the books of the Holy Scriptures while ignoring the very life of the Church within this world and the extra-biblical, God-inspired works of the Holy Spirit within the body of the Saints.

If you like Jesus and think He is a great role-model, I am happy to hear it!  In fact, He is not just a mere role-model, but the Creator and Finisher of Goodness.  Jesus Christ is the God-Man, in flesh and blood, in whom men find forgiveness, resurrection, reconciliation and eternal life in His Good Kingdom.

The slight issue I have with you, friend, is that you seem to have a very modernist understanding of the Christian faith and seem to lack certain elementary facts regarding the life of the Christian Church and the teachings of God's beloved children as handed down continuously from the first centuries.  Rather, you are making certain statements which demonstrate that there is much you still have not learned.  Perhaps you should start looking a little more closer.

----------


## TER

Also, the Christian Church knows the image of Christ because in the 2000 years since the Holy Day of Pentecost, Christ has blessed many Saints by His visitation to them, and appearing to them in His resurrected and life-giving human body and flesh.

He did not have to have someone draw a painting of Him when He lived on the world, for He overcomes the world, and even now, He makes His face to be seen by those who truly love Him and come to Him in prayer and repentance.

----------


## TER

Until we become so blessed to have Him appear to us, then we can and should see Him the best we can, not merely on our walls and in our books and webpages, but in our minds, in our hearts and in the face of every neighbor of ours who is in need.

----------


## chrono187

> Until we become so blessed to have Him appear to us, then we can and should see Him the best we can, not merely on our walls and in our books and webpages, but in our minds, in our hearts and in the face of every neighbor of ours who is in need.


Until we see him as the Black Man that he was, as clearly described in Scripture?  The Bible already tells us what the 'Son of Man' looks/looked like.  He was clearly described as a Man with African features.  So says the Scriptures.  As a Christian, should One not venerate or acknowledge what Jesus Actually looked like, and come to terms with the fact that the Messiah may not look anything like you?




> http://biblehub.com/daniel/7-9.htm
> 
> "the hair of his head like the pure wool" (What 'Race' of Man has hair like Wool/Sheep-skin?)
> 
> http://biblehub.com/revelation/1-15.htm
> 
> "And his feet like unto fine brass, as if they burned in a furnace; and his voice as the sound of many waters." (What Race of Man has skin like 'fine brass'?)
> 
> http://biblehub.com/john/8-32.htm
> ...

----------


## chrono187

> Also, the Christian Church knows the image of Christ because in the 2000 years since the Holy Day of Pentecost, Christ has blessed many Saints by His visitation to them, and appearing to them in His resurrected and life-giving human body and flesh.


I think you're referring not to Christianity, but to the Catholic Church.  Which is basically a Christian/Pagan hybrid Faith.  As the Catholics, in fact, have Pagan holidays.. and practice symbolic Cannibalism with their Wine and Wafers.  Eat of his flesh, and drink his blood.. 

Not only that, but people are taught to pray to the Saints.. which is classic idolatry.

----------


## chrono187

> They are not false and not worshiped. Please review the thread on icons so you can learn the difference between veneration and worship. Iconoclasm is a very serious heresy.


Semantics.  The point I'm making is simple. Whether you are venerating or worshiping, if the image you acknowledge is Cesare Borgia.. or any other Caucasian image, you are paying homage to a big fat lie.

----------


## chrono187

> Iconoclasm is a very serious heresy.


But, if the "Iconoclasm" is representative of an objective Truth, then why would that be Sinful?  Truth > Falsehoods.

----------


## TER

> Until we see him as the Black Man that he was, as clearly described in Scripture?  The Bible already tells us what the 'Son of Man' looks/looked like.  He was clearly described as a Man with African features.  So says the Scriptures.  As a Christian, should One not venerate or acknowledge what Jesus Actually looked like, and come to terms with the fact that the Messiah may not look anything like you?


Did you just break the second commandment?

----------


## chrono187

> Did you just break the second commandment?


Perhaps. But I am not a Christian, or a hypocrite.  As I said, I am a Witch.  An eclectic Witch. I am a practitioner of the Craft. However, here, I'm simply replacing the false images in previous pages of this thread, with a more accurate depiction that is representative of what Scripture says he looked like.

----------


## TER

> Perhaps. But I am not a Christian, or a hypocrite.  As I said, I am a Witch.  An eclectic Witch. I am a practitioner of the Craft. However, here, I'm simply replacing the false images in previous pages of this thread, with a more accurate depiction that is representative of what Scripture says he looked like.


So why should I trust a 'Witch' to teach me about Christianity when you yourself are not a Christian and demonstrate a poor knowledge of the history of the Christian Church and the teachings of the Christian faith?

----------


## chrono187

> So why should I trust a 'Witch' to teach me about Christianity when you yourself are not a Christian and demonstrate a poor knowledge of the history of the Christian Church and the teachings of the Christian faith?


I am a student, albeit a Lay student, of History and Theology. I do not limit myself or my spiritual understandings to any particular Faith, Dogma, or Belief system. My Own Path has brought me to the Ancient Esoteric Arts. The so called 'Occult', which is simply a Latin word which means 'Hidden' or 'Obscured from View'.  Please stop referring to the Catholic Church as the Christian Church.  We both know, or should know, that there is a difference between Christianity and Catholicism.  Despite that fact they are often confused as the same entity.

----------


## chrono187

But by all means, if you have another interpretation of the Scripture I quoted with respect to His physical features while on Earth, please feel free to Share.

Edit: But if you do so, please use Scripture to rebuttal, don't give me your subjective opinions/perspective.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Semantics.  The point I'm making is simple. Whether you are venerating or worshiping, if the image you acknowledge is Cesare Borgia.. or any other Caucasian image, you are paying homage to a big fat lie.





> But, if the "Iconoclasm" is representative of an objective Truth, then why would that be Sinful?  Truth > Falsehoods.


Nonsense.  Since you're obviously lazy, I'll link to the thread for you.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-are-not-idols 

Here is the OP of the thread, just one of MANY posts in that thread for you to review before you come back to continue discussing this. (remember to quote and cite the specific post you disagree with when you get back to me)


http://www.stgeorgeaz.com/index.php?id=55
Do Orthodox icons border on idolatry?

In Orthodox  Christianity, icons are never worshipped, but they are honored and  venerated.  Worship is reserved for God alone.  The second Commandment  says, "you shall not make for yourself any carved image, or any likeness  or anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath,  or that is in the water under the earth" (Ex. 20:4-5).  The warnings  here are, first, that we are not to depict images of things which are  limited to heaven and therefore unseen, and second, we never bow down to  or worship created, earthly things.  Does this condemn all imagery in  worship?  The Scriptures tell us emphatically no!

Just five  chapters after the giving of the Ten Commandments, God, as recorded in  Exodus 25, gives his divine blueprint, if you will, for the tabernacle.   Specifically in verses 19 and 20 he commands images of cherubim to be  placed above the mercy seat.  Also, God promises to meet and speak with  us through this imagery! (Ex.25:22)

In Exodus 26:1,  Israel was commanded in no uncertain terms to weave "artistic designs  of cherubim" into the tabernacle curtains.  Are these images?   Absolutely!  In fact they could well be called Old Testament icons.  And  they are images which God commanded to be made.

Additionally,  and perhaps most importantly, Orthodox iconography never creates images  of God the Father.  If no one has seen God, then how can he be  portrayed? To do so would border on idolatry.  For, "no one has ever see  God…" (Jn.1:18; cf Ex.33:20).   Similarly, the Holy Spirit is never represented except as a dove, which  we receive in the Baptismal accounts from Scripture. 

The question,  however, remains of what to do with the second person of the Trinity,  the Son of God.  Can he be depicted in holy icons?  Realizing that  because no one has seen God the Father and does not know what he "looks  like," he cannot be portrayed.  However, the Son of God became a human  being and can therefore be depicted in holy images since we know what  humanity looks like.  To deny the embodiment of Christ in image is  tantamount to the refutation of the Incarnation (the Son of God becoming  human).  Simply put, because God became man, we are able to portray  images of him for veneration.  One will notice that no icon of Christ is  a portrait trying to capture the subtleties of what the Lord looked  like, but rather a symbolic representation of the Lord to teach us that  in truth, God did "empty himself and take on the form of a servant for  our salvation" (Phil.2:7). 

Analogous to  this is the representation in sacred icons of the saints.  These men and  women were faithful to the Gospel of Jesus Christ until their last  breath and remain for us as examples of the Christian ideal.  Their  images offer us encouragement and renewed hope that to walk in the  newness of life is possible!  Again, no icons –or the saints themselves,  for that matter—are ever worshipped.  God alone is worthy to be  praised.  But we venerate their images and ask for their intercessory  prayers that God might have mercy on our souls!

----------


## chrono187

> So why should I trust a 'Witch'


Because I am using Your Scriptures as my foundation/debate format.  I'm quoting the Biblical texts. We are having a discussion about 'God's Word', manifest.

----------


## TER

> I am a student, albeit a Lay student, of History and Theology. I do not limit myself or my spiritual understandings to any particular Faith, Dogma, or Belief system. My Own Path has brought me to the Ancient Esoteric Arts. The so called 'Occult', which is simply a Latin word which means 'Hidden' or 'Obscured from View'.  Please stop referring to the Catholic Church as the Christian Church.  We both know, or should know, that there is a difference between Christianity and Catholicism.  Despite that fact they are often confused as the same entity.



But your posts reveal that your lay scholarship of (at least Christian theology and history) is fairly week.

Have I questioned or pretended to know more about the precepts and beliefs of your own religion than you do?  Why do you do that with me?

----------


## chrono187

> Nonsense.  Since you're obviously lazy, I'll link to the thread for you.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-are-not-idols 
> 
> Here is the OP of the thread, just one of MANY posts in that thread for you to review before you come back to continue discussing this. (remember to quote and cite the specific post you disagree with when you get back to me)
> 
> 
> http://www.stgeorgeaz.com/index.php?id=55
> Do Orthodox icons border on idolatry?
> 
> In Orthodox  Christianity, icons are never worshipped, but they are honored and  venerated.  Worship is reserved for God alone.  The second Commandment  says, "you shall not make for yourself any carved image, or any likeness  or anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath,  or that is in the water under the earth" (Ex. 20:4-5).  The warnings  here are, first, that we are not to depict images of things which are  limited to heaven and therefore unseen, and second, we never bow down to  or worship created, earthly things.  Does this condemn all imagery in  worship?  The Scriptures tell us emphatically no!
> ...


Debate me with Scripture, but stay on topic. We're not exactly having a debate about iconography vs idolatry.  That's not the subject matter of what I brought to the table.  If you want to use Caucasian iconography with regards to the Christ, that's fine.  All I'm saying is that, in my opinion, those images are totally erroneous and not congruent with Scripture.

----------


## chrono187

> But your posts reveal that your lay scholarship of (at least Christian theology and history) is fairly week.
> 
> Have I questioned or pretended to know more about the precepts and beliefs of your own religion than you do?  Why do you do that with me?


1) I don't have a "Religion", so that statement is non-applicable.

2) You said my understanding is 'Week'.  Do you see the irony in that?

----------


## chrono187

> Why do you do that with me?


Because I enjoy substantive, energetic debates.  Very much so. It's not meant as any personal gestures towards dishonor, if that's what you're implying.

----------


## TER

> Debate me with Scripture, but stay on topic. We're not exactly having a debate about iconography vs idolatry.  That's not the subject matter of what I brought to the table.  If you want to use Caucasian iconography with regards to the Christ, that's fine.  All I'm saying is that, in my opinion, those images are totally erroneous and not congruent with Scripture.


Thank you for sharing your opinion, but just understand that because you take two verses of Scripture describing a vision full of symbolism and misinterpret it doesn't mean your opinion is correct or that I should consider you trustworthy, especially when an entire innumerable amount of witnesses spanning back 2000 years speak and proclaim opposite of what you say.  

Please note, the amount of melatonin in the skin of Jesus Christ means very little, except you seem to be making it into a much bigger deal.

Also, this outrageous claim about Davinci and some Caucasian model is laughable.  The oldest images we have are from Syria and Mt. Sinai in Egypt, predate Davinci by a thousand years, and are far more reliable than what your opinion is as a Witch.

----------


## TER

> 1) I don't have a "Religion", so that statement is non-applicable.


Call it whatever you want.  My point still applies.




> 2) You said my understanding is 'Week'.  Do you see the irony in that?


No.

----------


## TER

> Because I enjoy substantive, energetic debates.  Very much so. It's not meant as any personal gestures towards dishonor, if that's what you're implying.


But, respectfully, so far you have not brought much of anything that is substantive.  I think if you studied the actual theology and the history of the Christian Church, that might change.

----------


## TER

> 2) You said my understanding is 'Week'.  Do you see the irony in that?



I understand now that I misspelled the word.  Please forgive me.  English is not my first language and I am a poor speller on top of that (especially on an IPad!)

----------


## TER

> Debate me with Scripture, but stay on topic. We're not exactly having a debate about iconography vs idolatry.  That's not the subject matter of what I brought to the table.  If you want to use Caucasian iconography with regards to the Christ, that's fine.  All I'm saying is that, in my opinion, those images are totally erroneous and not congruent with Scripture.


Lastly, I find your insistence that I debate you with Scripture to be quite revealing, demonstrating a very modernist approach to the Christian faith whereby you use your interpretation of the Scriptures as some type of idol or contract which incorporates the limit and full extent of what God has revealed and done.  That may be the way you use Scripture, and the way some Christians use Scripture, but that most definitely is not the way the people who wrote the Scriptures and transcribed the Scriptures and handed down the Scriptures ever intended the letters, writings and eventual canonical book to be.  Can we gleam eternal truths in the Bible?  Most definitely! On every page! The most fundamental truths!  But not everything which God has done is limited in books written by the hands of men.  Indeed, there are not enough books in the world to list them.

----------


## chrono187

> Thank you for sharing your opinion, but just understand that because you take two verses of Scripture describing a vision full of symbolism and misinterpret it doesn't mean your opinion is correct or that I should consider you trustworthy, especially when an entire innumerable amount of witnesses spanning back 2000 years speak and proclaim opposite of what you say.  
> 
> Please note, the amount of melatonin in the skin of Jesus Christ means very little, except you seem to be making it into a much bigger deal.
> 
> Also, this outrageous claim about Davinci and some Caucasian model is laughable.  The oldest images we have are from Syria and Mt. Sinai in Egypt, predate Davinci by a thousand years, and are far more reliable than what your opinion is as a Witch.


I agree, skin means very little. But it matters when the ..ahem, Iconography depicts an image that is not reflective of Scripture. Or it should matter, anyway.  Again, you're giving me your own anecdotes, opinions and perspectives.  I asked you to rebuttal my assertions with Scripture.  You've yet to do that, or give me a different interpretation. I'm still waiting for that. However,  I will also accept a credible 'witness' spanning back 2000 years, care to share verifiable quotes?  Non-biased 3rd parties.  I'd be interested in that too. And it's Melanin, not Melatonin..lol, Just like it's Weak, and not a 'Week' understanding... I don't mean to be a grammar Nazi, but the Errors, I feel compelled to point them out.  That was the irony I was referring to.

Lastly, Egypt was an African Civilization, One of the Oldest.. if not THE Oldest Civilization. But That's debatable. Anyways, are you telling me that Egypt, in/around the border of Africa, was a White-Man's land?  You're not really suggesting that, right?

The Whites went to ancient Kemet/KMT(The Europeans called it Egypt), to study and learn all the Mysteries.  All the great Greek philosphers made pilgrimages there to study.  For Many, many years.  It all came out of Africa.

----------


## chrono187

That's why you say Amen at the end of your prayers.  You are paying homage to Amun-Ra.  The Egyptian Sun-God.  

"*Amun (also Amon, Amen; Greek Ἄμμων Ámmōn, Ἅμμων Hámmōn) "*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amun

If you wan't to pray to Jesus/Yeshua, I'd suggest removing that last part of the prayer.. if you happen to use it.

----------


## chrono187

And the 10 Commandments were lifted from the much older, 42 Laws of Ma'at.  The Egyptian Goddess of Truth, Justice, and Divine Order.

http://www.blackhistoryheroes.com/20...t-law-and.html


I have not committed sin.I have not committed robbery with violence.I have not stolen.I have not slain men or women.I have not stolen food.I have not swindled offerings.I have not stolen from God/Goddess.I have not told lies.I have not carried away food.I have not cursed.I have not closed my ears to truth.I have not committed adultery.I have not made anyone cry.I have not felt sorrow without reason.I have not assaulted anyone.I am not deceitful.I have not stolen anyone’s land.I have not been an eavesdropper.I have not falsely accused anyone.I have not been angry without reason.I have not seduced anyone’s wife.I have not polluted myself.I have not terrorized anyone.I have not disobeyed the Law.I have not been exclusively angry.I have not cursed God/Goddess.I have not behaved with violence.I have not caused disruption of peace.I have not acted hastily or without thought.I have not overstepped my boundaries of concern.I have not exaggerated my words when speaking.I have not worked evil.I have not used evil thoughts, words or deeds.I have not polluted the water.I have not spoken angrily or arrogantly.I have not cursed anyone in thought, word or deeds.I have not placed myself on a pedestal.I have not stolen what belongs to God/Goddess.I have not stolen from or disrespected the deceased.I have not taken food from a child.I have not acted with insolence.I have not destroyed property belonging to God/Goddess.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That's why you say Amen at the end of your prayers.  You are paying homage to Amun-Ra.  The Egyptian Sun-God.  
> 
> "*Amun (also Amon, Amen; Greek Ἄμμων Ámmōn, Ἅμμων Hámmōn) "*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amun
> 
> If you wan't to pray to Jesus/Yeshua, I'd suggest removing that last part of the prayer.. if you happen to use it.


Ah, another Zeitgeister/Peter Joseph cultist among us.  You realize that part of the film has long been debunked, yes?

----------


## chrono187

That was the foundation for the 10 Commandments... which are a bit more tidy, compact, lean, and easier to remember.

----------


## TER

> That's why you say Amen at the end of your prayers.  You are paying homage to Amun-Ra.  The Egyptian Sun-God.  
> 
> "*Amun (also Amon, Amen; Greek Ἄμμων Ámmōn, Ἅμμων Hámmōn) "*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amun
> 
> If you wan't to pray to Jesus/Yeshua, I'd suggest removing that last part of the prayer.. if you happen to use it.


Amen comes from the Greek words saying 'let it be so'.  It has nothing to do what you are saying.  My spelling is bad, but your facts are not much better.

----------


## TER

> I agree, skin means very little. But it matters when the ..ahem, Iconography depicts an image that is not reflective of Scripture. Or it should matter, anyway.  Again, you're giving me your own anecdotes, opinions and perspectives.  I asked you to rebuttal my assertions with Scripture.  You've yet to do that, or give me a different interpretation. I'm still waiting for that. However,  I will also accept a credible 'witness' spanning back 2000 years, care to share verifiable quotes?  Non-biased 3rd parties.  I'd be interested in that too. And it's Melanin, not Melatonin..lol, Just like it's Weak, and not a 'Week' understanding... I don't mean to be a grammar Nazi, but the Errors, I feel compelled to point them out.  That was the irony I was referring to.
> 
> Lastly, Egypt was an African Civilization, One of the Oldest.. if not THE Oldest Civilization. But That's debatable. Anyways, are you telling me that Egypt, in/around the border of Africa, was a White-Man's land?  You're not really suggesting that, right?
> 
> The Whites went to ancient Kemet/KMT(The Europeans called it Egypt), to study and learn all the Mysteries.  All the great Greek philosphers made pilgrimages there to study.  For Many, many years.  It all came out of Africa.


Never mind.  I'll go back to doing what I was doing.  Good night.

----------


## chrono187

> Ah, another zeitgeister among us.  You realize that part of the film has long been debunked, yes?


I've seen the film.  It was a pretty cool movie, and yes I am aware of many of the claims that have been debunked. Fortunately, they never addressed the relevant Amen/Amun semantical conundrum. So it's irrelevant.

----------


## chrono187

> Amen comes from the Greek words saying 'let it be so'.  It has nothing to do what you are saying.  My spelling is bad, but your facts are not much better.


We'll have to agree to disagree on this one.  I don't believe in coincidences like this, particularly in light of the Greek-Egypt connection/relationship. Along with the knowledge, culture, science, art, spirituality, etc.. Words and language also made their way from from Egypt to Greece.  Where, they took on new meaning.

----------


## chrono187

Amun, Amen, etc.. This was a Kemetic word before it was ever a Greek one.

Edit: 

Egypt: Origin of Greek Culture 

http://www.philipcoppens.com/egyptgreece.html

The Evidence for Egyptian Cultural Influence on Greek Civilization

http://www.academia.edu/4854744/The_...k_Civilization

You haven't quite gotten it yet, Neo.

----------


## chrono187

Amen is an Egyptian God/Word, that took on a different meaning in Greece... But the origin remains the same.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Amun, Amen, etc.. This was a Kemetic word before it was ever a Greek one.
> 
> Edit: 
> 
> Egypt: Origin of Greek Culture 
> 
> http://www.philipcoppens.com/egyptgreece.html
> 
> The Evidence for Egyptian Cultural Influence on Greek Civilization
> ...


Well, Christianity was in Antioch (modern Syria) before Greece or Rome. IDK why you're so surprised. "Amin" is the Arabic word for "Amen" and is used in Antiochian churches to this day.

----------


## TER

> We'll have to agree to disagree on this one.  I don't believe in coincidences like this, particularly in light of the Greek-Egypt connection/relationship. Along with the knowledge, culture, science, art, spirituality, etc.. Words and language also made their way from from Egypt to Greece.  Where, they took on new meaning.


I think you are making a connection which doesn't exist and has never existed.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Amen is an Egyptian God/Word, that took on a different meaning in Greece... But the origin remains the same.


All Christians use their liturgical languages' equivalent of "Amen" in exactly the same way.

----------


## chrono187

> I think you are making a connection which doesn't exist and has never existed.


You said I have a poor understanding of History/Theology.. Are you denying the connection between Egypt-Greece in the context provided?  You do realize that everything the Europeans learned, regarding sacred knowledge, wisdom, universal Truth, All came from Africa.. Right?  Science, Mathematics, the Arts, Astronomy, etc? All the great Greek philosophers and shapers of culture/society made pilgrimage for many years to study in Kemet's Mystery Schools.

----------


## chrono187

> Well, Christianity was in Antioch (modern Syria) before Greece or Rome. IDK why you're so surprised. "Amin" is the Arabic word for "Amen" and is used in Antiochian churches to this day.


So Jesus, Messiah, the Christ, was worshiped before he was even allegedly born? What?  Or did the 'Christ' go by a different name/identity?

Either this makes little to no sense, or I must be confused, please clear this up for me.

----------


## chrono187

> All Christians use their liturgical languages' equivalent of "Amen" in exactly the same way.


I understand this sentiment. However, the origin of the word Amen/Amon/Amin/Amun .. was ancient Egypt.  And it was orginally in reference to an Egyptian Solar Deity, ie. Amun-Ra.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So Jesus, Messiah, the Christ, was worshiped before he was even allegedly born? What?


That's not what I said. Read your bible. 


> and when he found him, he brought him to Antioch. So for a whole year  Barnabas and Saul met with the church and taught great numbers of  people. *The disciples were called Christians first at Antioch*.

----------


## chrono187

> That's not what I said. Read your bible.


So what's the difference between an 'Antioch' Christian, and a contemporary Christian?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So what's the difference between an 'Antioch' Christian, and a contemporary Christian?


An Antiochian Christian is Orthodox. He shares this in common with the other Orthodox patriarchates (Russia, Greece, etc). The rest of Christendom are heterodox. They have a wide variety of beliefs, and none of them are Orthodox. The Roman Catholics come closest, AFAIK, but they are heretics and schismatics.

----------


## chrono187

> An Antiochian Christian is Orthodox. He shares this in common with the other Orthodox patriarchates (Russia, Greece, etc). The rest of Christendom are heterodox. They have a wide variety of beliefs, and none of them are Orthodox. The Roman Catholics come closest, AFAIK, but they are heretics and schismatics.


What is an Orthodox Christian?  This is the first time I've encountered this particular terminology regarding a religious faith/ philosophy.  What are some ways that Orthodox Christians, and Contemporary Christians(Non-Catholic), differ?  How do their beliefs compare and contrast? Point being, When I think of Christianity, I think of Jesus/Yeshua.  But this form of Christianity supposedly predates that.  I don't understand.  Did they have a Messiah?  Or like Jews, did they believe in a future messiah to come?  Can you briefly explain this to me so I can wrap my mind around the 'Orthodox Christian'?

----------


## TER

> What is an Orthodox Christian?


The question should be "what is orthodox"?

Or better yet:  what is the truth?

This video may help you:

https://www.reddit.com/r/OrthodoxChr..._orthodoxy_fr/

----------


## chrono187

> The question should be "what is orthodox"?
> 
> Or better yet:  what is the truth?
> 
> This video may help you:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/OrthodoxChr..._orthodoxy_fr/


That video is an hour long, excuse my 'laziness', but would you mind summarizing this one for me?

----------


## TER

> That video is an hour long, excuse my 'laziness', but would you mind summarizing this one for me?


Unfortunately I cannot. You would have to invest some energy of your own. If you ever do watch it, I would be happy to try and answer any questions you may have from it.

----------


## TER

A blessed Pascha/Easter to all!  

Christ is Risen!

----------


## tod evans

> A blessed Pascha/Easter to all!  
> 
> Christ is Risen!


Happy Easter TER.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> A blessed Pascha/Easter to all!  
> 
> Christ is Risen!


Христос воскресь! Воистину воскресь!

----------


## RJB

Hooray for God!

----------


## tod evans

> Hooray for God!


Happy Easter RJB.

----------


## Origanalist

> Happy Easter RJB.


Happy Easter to everyone.

----------


## tod evans

> Happy Easter to everyone.


That's easier!

Happy Easter ya'll!

----------


## TER

How Christ Buries Himself In Us In Order To Raise Us 

By St. Symeon the New Theologian

Let us look and carefully examine what is the mystery of that Resurrection of Christ our God that occurs mystically in us at all times, if we are willing.

Let us examine how Christ is buried in us as in a sepulchre and how He unites Himself to our souls and rises again, raising us with Himself….

Christ our God was suspended on the Cross and, having nailed thereto the sin of the world and having tasted death, He descended into the nethermost depths of Hades.

He returned from Hades into His own immaculate body, from which His Divinity had in no way been separated as He descended thither, and at once He rose from the dead.

Thereafter, He ascended to Heaven with great glory and power.

In just the same way, since we have now come out of the world and entered into the tomb of repentance and humiliation by being assimilated to the sufferings of the Lord, He Himself comes down from Heaven and enters into our body as into a grave.

He unites Himself to our souls and raises them up, though they were avowedly dead, and then vouchsafes to him who has thus been raised with Christ to behold the glory of His mystical Resurrection.

Christ’s Resurrection is thus our resurrection, the resurrection of us who lie prostrate in sin.

He who has never fallen into sin, as it is written, nor suffered any alteration in His own glory, how will He ever be raised up or glorified, since He is always supremely glorified and remains the same, “far above every principality and authority”?

As has been said, Christ’s Resurrection and His glory are our glory, which is accomplished in us, disclosed to us, and beheld by us through His Resurrection.

Once He has appropriated what is ours, that which He works in us He ascribes to Himself.

The resurrection of the soul is union with life.

Just as the body is dead and cannot live or be called alive unless it receives the living soul in itself and is united to it, though without admixture, so also the soul cannot live unless it is ineffably and unconfusedly united to God, Who is truly eternal Life.
- See more at: http://www.johnsanidopoulos.com/2017....1skORMFh.dpuf

----------


## euphemia

Happy Pascha, everyone!

----------


## RJB

May God bless all of you too!

 @TER

A friend of mine is a Greek man in his mid 60s.  He BBQs a whole lamb for the Pascha celebration.  I learned to carry a lamb bone at all times, otherwise he will stuff me 'til I explode.  Anyway a friend of mine and I are going to pretend we are keeping the Lenten fast until Pentecost.  I originally suggested 20 minutes, but my friend said that Themi' might get violent.  So we will do this for 2 minutes for laughs.

Last year all the men were gathered around the grill as the women were inside. After a while I went inside to hide with the women.  His daughter asked me what I was doing.  I said, "I am hiding from your father's hospitality."  She thought that was the funniest thing ever.

----------


## TER

Lol, I'm cooking a lamb on a spit as we speak!

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'm joining you ladies and gentlemen in gratitude for Christ’s sacrifice.

----------


## William Tell

Yes, he is indeed Risen!

----------


## TER

Christ is Risen!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TER

Christ is Risen!


A blessed Pascha to all my brothers and sisters in Christ!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Christ is Risen!
> 
> 
> A blessed Pascha to all my brothers and sisters in Christ!


Truly He is risen! I just got back from Agape Vespers. I got to go to last night's Orthros and liturgy too.   #somuchchant This year I read the Gospel in both Russian and German. 

ETA: btw, how did you wake up early enough to post this at 10 AM?  I personally slept in till the last possible moment. Doing liturgical work/fellowship till 4 AM makes one tired.

----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## TER

> Truly He is risen! I just got back from Agape Vespers. I got to go to last night's Orthros and liturgy too.   #somuchchant This year I read the Gospel in both Russian and German. 
> 
> ETA: btw, how did you wake up early enough to post this at 10 AM?  I personally slept in till the last possible moment. Doing liturgical work/fellowship till 4 AM makes one tired.



Lol, I got home from Church around 4 am and then had to wake up at 7:30am to start preparing the lamb and the pig for the spit!  I’m running on fumes and lots of meat.  About to crash soon (after Game of Thrones!)

----------


## pcosmar

Celebrating with a tiny new life purring on my chest..

 between Easters,, 2 weeks old.

better than a bunny I think

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Lol, I got home from Church around 4 am and then had to wake up at* 7:30am to start preparing the lamb and the pig for the spit!  I’m running on fumes and lots of meat*.  About to crash soon (after Game of Thrones!)


That is so Greek of you!  I wish I knew how to cook those meats. (I've never even been closer than about 10 yards or so to a spit, and that was at a cultural festival) :/ Hope you had a blessed feast!  ~hugs~

----------


## TER

Christ is risen from the dead, and by His death He has trampled over death and bestowed life to those in the tombs!

Happy Resurrection Day to all celebrating today!

----------


## RonZeplin

> Christ is risen from the dead, and by His death He has trampled over death and bestowed life to those in the tombs!
> 
> Happy Resurrection Day to all celebrating today!






Happy Easter.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Christ is risen from the dead, and by His death He has trampled over death and bestowed life to those in the tombs!
> 
> Happy Resurrection Day to all celebrating today!


Христос воскресь!  Today we began chanting my favorite Paschal season hymns in Orthros/Liturgy.  I love Palm Sunday.  Too bad we have to celebrate it at home this year.  :'(

----------


## euphemia

Christ is risen!

He is risen, indeed!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

TRULY HE IS RISEN!  Blessed Pascha, @TER and all my Orthodox brethren.

----------


## RJB

Yay!  Truly He is risen!

----------


## TER

Truly He is risen!

Glory to God!

----------


## tod evans

Happy Easter !

----------


## jkr

Happy Resurrection Day

----------


## jmdrake

2 Timothy 2:8

Remember Jesus Christ, risen from the dead, descendant of David, according to my gospel,

Source: https://bible.knowing-jesus.com/topics/Christ-Is-Risen

----------


## TER

A blessed Resurrection Day to all who celebrate today.  Christ is Risen! Indeed, He is risen!

----------

